# Dynamite - Aug 4 - 'Homecoming' - da Jooshe is loose



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This week looks solid, looking forward to this!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t wait. Only thing that annoys me is that the show is in Jacksonville. I’ve seen enough of this damn building.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Can’t wait. Only thing that annoys me is that the show is in Jacksonville. I’ve seen enough of this damn building.


you and me both - should've waited a year

guess they want to give their 'home' fans a chance to chant CM PUNK too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gotta admit the Black vs Cody match is what i'm really looking foward to. Also hopefully Miro does a squash and Jericho vs Juvy will be fun.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I always think of that one Rock promo when I see Juventud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

.christopher. said:


> I always think of that one Rock promo when I see Juventud.


Here you go.... LOL


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s goooooo


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go.... LOL


"Subtitled for obvious reasons" ... Proceeds to speak fine English


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421905643527680000


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421905643527680000


HAHAH "Juices & Roses shirt..."lets get juicy, if you smelllll what the JUICE is cookin!!"
That promo is better than 3/4 of the AEW locker room.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Other than Cody v Black this looks like a forgettable show to me. 

Jericho match I’m not that intrigued by. Miro should squash. Why is Blade on Dynamite so much? Christian vs Blade…zzzzz. Women’s match is for an NWA title shot and not Brit’s title so don’t care there even tho I like Bunny. 

Compared to last 4 weeks that had Sammy/MJF, Darby/Ethan, Mox/Archer, Jericho/Gage…..4 intense killer matches, This week I see nothing.

I’ll hope Adam Cole shows up I guess to save the show


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHAH "Juices & Roses shirt..."lets get juicy, if you smelllll what the JUICE is cookin!!"
> *That promo is better than 3/4 of the AEW locker room.*


🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Famous Juice Quote:- "The juice is in the house, and the house, is in the juice."


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The top rope stip would hit a little harder if ya know, we hadn't just seen Jericho do a top rope Frankensteiner last week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The type of wrestling you can't wait to see more of is back and it's glorious. We saw it in the early days of Dynamite but it's much hotter now.

I hope Cody vs. Black main events. That's how you treat Black like a big deal out of the gate.

One tiny thing though - why is QT Marshall still taking up time on Dynamite? Totally unnecessary and they should use it to highlight the women more.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Other than Cody v Black this looks like a forgettable show to me.
> 
> Jericho match I’m not that intrigued by. Miro should squash. Why is Blade on Dynamite so much? Christian vs Blade…zzzzz. Women’s match is for an NWA title shot and not Brit’s title so don’t care there even tho I like Bunny.
> 
> ...


Cody vs Tommy End is nothing now? we are spoiled


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cody vs Tommy End is nothing now? we are spoiled


For me that’s the only one on the card that looks interesting. 

But yes, we been spoiled last 4 weeks:

Sammy/MJF
Darby/Page coffin match
Mox/Archer Texas Death match
Jericho/Gage

I definitely feel when Mox, Britt, and Sammy aren’t on the show it loses a lot of juice.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody vs Black should main event


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Apart from main event nothing else pops out that tells me will be good show. Let's see. 

Side note why is that talentless QT Marshall on Dynamite. Him and the night mare factory should be no where near the show. Little things like this does really annoy me.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go.... LOL


Wow I never laugh so hard on a promo before this..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

reamstyles said:


> Wow I never laugh so hard on a promo before this..


haha 'fuck you again, fuck you twice..suck my juicy dick jabronies'..its more hilarious cuz his accent LOL


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Homecoming should have been a year out - I suspect they might have lost a date they had targeted elsewhere so just went back to Daily's Place as the easy fix. 

The Factory needs to go away. I guess maybe they're in a holding pattern with Ogogo out and him their crown jewel, but the faction is so bottom feeder it just hurts Ogogo. Put Ogogo with Mark Henry as his manager/mouthpiece - Olympian managing Olympian. Then they can feud 6-8 months down the line when Ogogo starts talking down to Henry on how he choked at his Olympics whereas Ogogo got a medal. 

Putting Black vs Cody here instead of All Out seems like Cody vs Brodie redux where Cody needs to be written off to go film other commitments. Can it really be that overt?

Miro has been taking pot shots at Cody on SM, does he use his match against Big Shotty Lee to get Cody's attention? 

Christian vs Blade will be a well worked match. Christian Cage gets a win, padding his record for eventual Omega vs Christian Cage at All Out I assume. 

Leyla vs Bunny under an NWA stipulation is weird. Maybe part of the deal to get Rosa out of her contract.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Winner of Leyla vs Bunny will probably challenge at the NWA All Women ppv, so it makes sense they want to build it up a bit more on Dynamite. Either way, I'd prefer to know who's the next challenger for the AEW Womens championship. 

Jericho vs Juventud should be fun. Brings back WCW memories. 

Cody vs End should be on ppv. I cant wait for this one! 

Hopefully we'll get some hot segments here and there to make it as hot as the last few shows.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cody vs Tommy End is nothing now? we are spoiled


Cody vs anyone is uninteresting.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't believe Juvi is only 46 years old.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't wait for Black vs Cody. I hope Black just murders him. The shit that this company gives away on free TV is crazy. This will main event for sure and will immediately establish Black as a big deal. If I were booking it, I'd have Black kill Cody for a no-contest, the run it back at All Out for a match where Cody gets more offense in but ultimately loses clean in the end. Looking forward to seeing Black's new entrance. 

Miro vs Lee Johnson should be a nice squash for Miro. He needs a strong opponent for All Out though, I'm thinking Jungle Boy or Christian would work if Hangman vs Omega is still on. Speaking of Hangman, I think I saw a tweet that we would be hearing from him this week? I hope they are moving forward with his push and not delaying it because of the Punk/Bryan signings. If they wait for Full Gear, Hangman will undoubtedly stay white hot and I would like for Omega's reign to continue a while longer so I wouldn't be too bothered with it. 

Jericho's 3rd labor should be entertaining. Haven't seen Juventud in a minute. 

Hopefully Leyla can carry Allie to a semi-decent match. Leyla vs Camille for the NWA title sounds interesting. 

Don't care for Christian vs Blade except for the prospect of Christian turning on Jungle Boy.

Looks like a good show that will probably be segment heavy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Can't wait for Black vs Cody. I hope Black just murders him. The shit that this company gives away on free TV is crazy. This will main event for sure and will immediately establish Black as a big deal. If I were booking it, I'd have Black kill Cody for a no-contest, the run it back at All Out for a match where Cody gets more offense in but ultimately loses clean in the end. Looking forward to seeing Black's new entrance.
> 
> Miro vs Lee Johnson should be a nice squash for Miro. He needs a strong opponent for All Out though, I'm thinking Jungle Boy or Christian would work if Hangman vs Omega is still on. Speaking of Hangman, I think I saw a tweet that we would be hearing from him this week? I hope they are moving forward with his push and not delaying it because of the Punk/Bryan signings. If they wait for Full Gear, Hangman will undoubtedly stay white hot and I would like for Omega's reign to continue a while longer so I wouldn't be too bothered with it.
> 
> ...


if it ends up being Christian v Jungle Boy at All Out, i will be 1000% for that

should be amazing


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They definitely should have waited longer to go back to Jacksonville. 

I completely forgot Cody vs Black happens this week. Super pumped for this match. 

I hope Miro grabs a mic after his match. Love hearing this guy. 

Qt can fuck off now. Not interested. 

Jericho vs Juventud should be a good nostalgic match. I hope it is a short one though. Unless Juice can still go. 

I'm guessing no more Hangman if he's out of AO. 

Looking forward to Omega/Elite. I'm guessing whoever faces Omega at AO will confront Omega this week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Are we thinking any major debut this week as a ‘thanks’ to the home fans? Or nah?

i’m thinking ‘no’ - the Cody v Black main event is the ‘thanks’

and maybe….. maaaaaybe whomever Britt teased as her outside help

…. Iiconics?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Are we thinking any major debut this week as a ‘thanks’ to the home fans? Or nah?
> 
> i’m thinking ‘no’ - the Cody v Black main event is the ‘thanks’
> 
> ...


Iconics? I'd mark a bit for them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Iconics? I'd mark a bit for them.


yah - me too

think they’ll fit with Baker TBH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah - me too
> 
> think they’ll fit with Baker TBH


Would be a good addition, hopefully Iconics can be All Elite.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Looks like a decent card. Not too hyped about anything really besides the Jericho and Cody matches.Cody/Black should be great. Cody better put him over.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

I can't wait to see The juice back wrestling on TNT again gives me great nostalgic vibes of watching wrestling as a kid.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Miro vs Lee Johnson should be booked like Omega vs Sonny Kiss.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Looks like a decent card. Not too hyped about anything really besides the Jericho and Cody matches.Cody/Black should be great. Cody better put him over.


Cody will put him over here, because Cody has to go film his show.

And Cody will be off TV til he is done with his show, and he’ll get his win back on Black. We know this story all too well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHAH "Juices & Roses shirt..."lets get juicy, if you smelllll what the JUICE is cookin!!"
> That promo is better than 3/4 of the AEW locker room.


Juvi is pretty cool. Let's have him manage Andrade too


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Are we thinking any major debut this week as a ‘thanks’ to the home fans? Or nah?
> 
> i’m thinking ‘no’ - the Cody v Black main event is the ‘thanks’
> 
> ...


The only problem is they don't really work as protection for Britt because Britt is obviously tougher than them LOL

Random prediction: They are doing the NWA eliminator to remind people of the NWA women's championship. Because they are bringing NWA champion Kamille to AEW. She is big, jacked woman and maybe her and Britt are gonna do a two woman power trip thing?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHAH "Juices & Roses shirt..."lets get juicy, if you smelllll what the JUICE is cookin!!"
> That promo is better than 3/4 of the AEW locker room.


And more intelligible then Andrade LMFAO


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Too many shows named Homecoming recently


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

It would be cool if Jericho continues playing up his past personas and comes out in ring gear reminiscent of his WCW days.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Wonder if Khan will buy Jericho's WCW theme. It's production music still in circulation after all. 








AirCraft Music Library


We are based in Boston, MA and located in the same space as Soundtrack Studios . We have been providing stock music to production professionals for over 25 years. Our music cuts can be found all around the world, in radio, corporate videos, national advertising, major television and films, and...




aircraft.sourceaudio.com


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

kennykiller12 said:


> Wonder if Khan will buy Jericho's WCW theme. It's production music still in circulation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one was good, but I was always partial to his first theme he had when he was "The Lionheart".






Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

After going through 3 hours of drenching myself in pain watching Raw, i'm looking foward to Dynamite washing some of that off and Smackdown to cleanse it completely


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kennykiller12 said:


> Wonder if Khan will buy Jericho's WCW theme. It's production music still in circulation after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont happen but would be funny to hear it play vs Juvy on Wednesday although i dont think most would remember it from the WCW days LOL


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I hope that Rhodes vs Black ends up being decent, the build has been really bland for me.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> After going through 3 hours of drenching myself in pain watching Raw, i'm looking foward to Dynamite washing some of that off and Smackdown to cleanse it completely


Anything is better than Monday Night Missionary Position lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't know what ring shape the Juice is in, but I used to dig his act. Real WCW fans want this match more than that abortion they did last week.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> I don't know what ring shape the Juice is in, but I used to dig his act. Real WCW fans want this match more than that abortion they did last week.


He was awesome in WCW. 

For nostalgia purposes don't mind the match at all.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope someone starts a proper feud with Miro.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> Hope someone starts a proper feud with Miro.


Ye needs a big feud going into TNT. Proper challenger. 

Think on paper today's show looks weak but really looking forward to cody/black 

Hope rating can stay over a million again.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

omaroo said:


> Ye needs a big feud going into TNT. Proper challenger.
> 
> Think on paper today's show looks weak but really looking forward to cody/black
> 
> Hope rating can stay over a million again.


You all know he’s just being built up for Cody, right? It’s clear as day at this point…


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Hope someone starts a proper feud with Miro.


Think it's blatantly obvious they're going with Miro vs. Daniel Bryan

And they're just stalling at the moment due to Bryan not debuting for another month and a half - so Miro is just going to keep getting his win record up and destroying lower card talent until Grand Slam where it wouldn't surprise me if he offers an open challenge....

I think he'll face OC at All Out and destroy him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Think it's blatantly obvious they're going with Miro vs. Daniel Bryan
> 
> And they're just stalling at the moment due to Bryan not debuting for another month and a half - so Miro is just going to keep getting his win record up and destroying lower card talent until Grand Slam where it wouldn't surprise me if he offers an open challenge....
> 
> I think he'll face OC at All Out and destroy him.


….. nobody is destroying OC

he‘ll punch Miro in the nose 😭 😭 😭 

ps> i think you’re right. OC is perfect for All Out - destroy a beloved babyface / here comes Danielson


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. nobody is destroying OC
> 
> he‘ll punch Miro in the nose 😭 😭 😭
> 
> ps> i think you’re right. OC is perfect for All Out - destroy a beloved babyface / here comes Danielson


Though it also looks like they may have planted seeds for Miro/Eddie Kingston too. 

That might be quite an amusing little TNT title feud, especially in promos.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Think it's blatantly obvious they're going with Miro vs. Daniel Bryan
> 
> And they're just stalling at the moment due to Bryan not debuting for another month and a half - so Miro is just going to keep getting his win record up and destroying lower card talent until Grand Slam where it wouldn't surprise me if he offers an open challenge....
> 
> I think he'll face OC at All Out and destroy him.


Why is it blatantly obvious lol? And I meant a feud for All Out


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Why is it blatantly obvious lol? And I meant a feud for All Out


Miro saying how the challengers have dried up. Him becoming this final boss sort of monster.

The TNT title was built on open challenges. It doesn't go by the ranking system.

Bryan debuting by answering Miros open challenge in front of 20k fans seems like an obvious route to go down. It puts Bryan in a match straight away and then allows him to eventually put over the next generation of talent in AEW all whilst pushing Miro up the card.

Feud for All Out will be one of Orange Cassidy, Jungle Boy or Eddie Kingston in my opinion.

And I am saying Jungle Boy is probably less likely as I don't think he needs the loss and I don't see Miro losing quite yet.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like it’s gonna be a pretty good crowd afterall tomorrow.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Looks like it’s gonna be a pretty good crowd afterall tomorrow.


 Is it? 

Thought was around 2,000?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

omaroo said:


> Is it?
> 
> Thought was around 2,000?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I can't wait for the fans to cheer "WHOOBEEE ,WHOOBEE,WHOBEE" His accent makes his promos so much better......Andrade needs to become his understudy.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Excited for Black vs Cody.

Not sure anything else on the show is jumping out at the moment but hopefully we get something from the hangman


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I like a match that feels special. Black vs Cody is gonna be special. Looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

On the attendance subject, as of tonight just under 2,500 have sold. They're also bringing in 600 kids as part of the community outreach stuff, so I'd be surprised if Cody vs. Malakai has any blood.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> On the attendance subject, as of tonight just under 2,500 have sold. They're also bringing in 600 kids as part of the community outreach stuff, so I'd be surprised if Cody vs. Malakai has any blood.


Blood 100% not needed.

The excessive blood in AEW should stop.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geert Wilders said:


> Blood 100% not needed.
> 
> The excessive blood in AEW should stop.


Sometime it's not on purpose


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

This is just amazing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> This is just amazing.


Damn that was good. Every week they out-do themselves with these episodes. They need to play the Black and Miro footage on Dynamite, that shit was epic.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> On the attendance subject, as of tonight just under 2,500 have sold. They're also bringing in 600 kids as part of the community outreach stuff, so I'd be surprised if Cody vs. Malakai has any blood.


Kids love blood and violence though!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422732946251915265

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Those two are way to affected. Strange this is put on Dynamite. I guess it's "Homecoming" so it is just a throwaway match to get Mox, Madking and Allin on television/in front of the crowd.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

By the way they dress and act, 2.0 remind me of The Nasty Boys


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

2.0 have personality, granted you can see the NXT style in that promo. If this is a step towards the Trios belts then great. I could see 2.0 and Garcia being on a lower tier deal that has them working mostly Dark matches. I remember reading that Kevin Owens was a big fan of theirs, so I wouldn't be shocked if he called up his friends (Young Bucks) to give them a shot.

Also the dude on the right reminds me a bit of Juice Robinson in the way he talks and emotes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422732946251915265
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont get it 2.0? Matt & Jeff? Are they trying to be Matt and Jeff Hardy? LOL


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Juicy one is coming for Jericho's soul. The guy just makes up shit as he goes talking. Taking others catchphrases and adding Juice to it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421905643527680000


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great Road to video. I didnt really care about it before, but now I'm always looking forward for these. Theyve really upped their production for these. 

That 6 man looks random, but it will be cool to see Kingston, Mix and Darby in action. Their opponents sound funny in that promo, but I have no idea who they are.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Juicy one is coming for Jericho's soul. The guy just makes up shit as he goes talking. Taking others catchphrases and adding Juice to it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421905643527680000


1 year older than the current WWE Champion and younger than potentially the next.

Crazy how young he was in WCW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sure, Ever-Rise/2.0 have charisma and talent, but these are exactly the type of signings that would take AEW more towards TNA territory of signing WWE cast-offs, rather than super-talents WWE for some reason let go.

I hope it's a one-shot personally and would actually rather see the quiet one in that promo, Daniel Garcia, signed by AEW.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Sure, Ever-Rise/2.0 have charisma and talent, but these are exactly the type of signings that would take AEW more towards TNA territory of signing WWE cast-offs, rather than super-talents WWE for some reason let go.
> 
> I hope it's a one-shot personally and would actually rather see the quiet one in that promo, Daniel Garcia, signed by AEW.


Not sure. Id never even heard of them, let alone knew they were part of WWE.

Charismatic and comedic jobber teams are a good thing to have. Especially if they can go in the ring.

Signing the likes of Apollo Crews and Sami Zayn are TNA-like signings. Not random job teams who will lose probably to every decent team they come up against.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Not sure. Id never even heard of them, let alone knew they were part of WWE.


Well, they were on NXT and 205 Live from early 2019 until this June, so they're not unknowns for those who watch stuff besides Smackdown and RAW. They also had started their own show on WWE's YouTube called Ever-Rise Live.

They were getting over too, but that's not really my point. It's that there are teams on the indies and singles wrestlers already within AEW who could be paired together with similar effect and less expenditure (ie. Fuego del Sol and Austin Gunn). It just feels lazy and a dangerous path once you start bringing in unessential guys straight out of WWE.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sure, Ever-Rise/2.0 have charisma and talent, but these are exactly the type of signings that would take AEW more towards TNA territory of signing WWE cast-offs, rather than super-talents WWE for some reason let go.
> 
> I hope it's a one-shot personally and would actually rather see the quiet one in that promo, Daniel Garcia, signed by AEW.


I never really understood that way of thinking. So if you've been hired by WWE and wouldnt reach a stardom like Punk and others did, then you're simply a cast off and you should better disappear or change profession? That's sick.

TNAs problem was the booking of the people they have hired and the treatment of their originals.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Martyn said:


> So if you've been hired by WWE and wouldnt reach a stardom like Punk and others did, then you're simply a cast off and you should better disappear or change profession? That's sick.


No, not at all. I have no problem with nearly all of the WWE signings that AEW have brought in, because their strategy has been to sign guys who are undeniably great talents. Ever-Rise are a novelty act and nothing special in the ring. AEW has its own style of these guys like Sammy's Vlog Crew they could have do the same thing. Austin Gunn and some other young guy could do the Ever-Rise act.

It's a Curt Hawkins, Heath Slater, Matt Cardona type signing if they actually do sign them (this could be a one-shot).


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> No, not at all. I have no problem with nearly all of the WWE signings that AEW have brought in, because their strategy has been to sign guys who are undeniably great talents. Ever-Rise are a novelty act and nothing special in the ring. AEW has its own style of these guys like Sammy's Vlog Crew they could have do the same thing. Austin Gunn and some other young guy could do the Ever-Rise act.
> 
> It's a Curt Hawkins, Heath Slater, Matt Cardona type signing if they actually do sign them (this could be a one-shot).


Steve Austin was considered a 'good hand' and that's it when WWE took him from WCW. WWE really shouldn't have bothered hiring that cast-off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Steve Austin was considered a 'good hand' and that's it when WWE took him from WCW. WWE really shouldn't have bothered hiring that cast-off.


Not at all. Steve Austin was part of the Dangerous Alliance and Hollywood Blonds, two hot acts in WCW. And was recognised as a potential main event talent until WCW fucked it up. Hogan's arrival led to guys like Austin being marginalised or else he probably would've ended up at the top of the card in WCW. Austin was also great in ECW and had already begun to develop the Stone Cold persona, which Vince was aware of.

It's a poor comparison. Like I said, most of AEW's signings from WWE have been good, like Andrade, Malakai, Miro and FTR. And if 1993 Austin was available in the same manner today, he'd fall into this category, not the Ever-Rise category.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Not at all. Steve Austin was part of the Dangerous Alliance and Hollywood Blonds, two hot acts in WCW. And was recognised as a potential main event talent until WCW fucked it up. Hogan's arrival led to guys like Austin being marginalised or else he probably would've ended up at the top of the card in WCW. Austin was also great in ECW and had already begun to develop the Stone Cold persona, which Vince was aware of.
> 
> It's a poor comparison. Like I said, most of AEW's signings from WWE have been good, like Andrade, Malakai, Miro and FTR. And if 1993 Austin was available in the same manner today, he'd fall into this category, not the Ever-Rise category.


That French dude Jean-Paul Lévesque then. God knows why WWE signed him.

Look im not saying AEW should hire every single WWE guy either. But if AEW decide to hire someone, I am willing to give it a chance and see if they are able to show me more. Zack Ryder is a perfect example of this. I didn't think he would fit in AEW but I was willing to see how it played out. It didn't work, AEW didn't sign him, he moved on to a better thing. 

AEW have earned our patience in my opinion. If they sign someone, let's see how it pans out before criticising the signing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sure, Ever-Rise/2.0 have charisma and talent, but these are exactly the type of signings that would take AEW more towards TNA territory of signing WWE cast-offs, rather than super-talents WWE for some reason let go.
> 
> I hope it's a one-shot personally and would actually rather see the quiet one in that promo, Daniel Garcia, signed by AEW.


I guess this would be more similar to when AEW signed Tay Conti, than say Shawn Spears. I don't even recognize these guys, so to me they have a clean slate


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

sim8 said:


> That French dude Jean-Paul Lévesque then. God knows why WWE signed him.
> 
> Look im not saying AEW should hire every single WWE guy either. But if AEW decide to hire someone, I am willing to give it a chance and see if they are able to show me more. Zack Ryder is a perfect example of this. I didn't think he would fit in AEW but I was willing to see how it played out. It didn't work, AEW didn't sign him, he moved on to a better thing.
> 
> AEW have earned our patience in my opinion. If they sign someone, let's see how it pans out before criticising the signing.


Well, they aren´t even signed yet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

sim8 said:


> AEW have earned our patience in my opinion. If they sign someone, let's see how it pans out before criticising the signing.


That basically amounts to "don't have an opinion on wrestlers AEW might sign" then. If we can't have an opinion on potential signings, then it kinda defeats the purpose of a message board.

It's like - if AEW signed Brian Myers, Mike Bennett and Heath Slater today, would it be wrong to view their arrival with dismay or skepticism? I feel like I watch enough wrestling to have a fair conclusion of who would/wouldn't be a good signing for AEW.

I actually believe AEW's bottom-of-the-card could use some refinement, but Ever-Rise don't bring anything that isn't already there. Hell, Joey Janela is cutting promos just like the one in the video above and gets panned on here. And you have The Wingmen doing the comedy heel jobber thing.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, they aren´t even signed yet.


Yet the criticism has already started


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> That basically amounts to "don't have an opinion on wrestlers AEW might sign" then. If we can't have an opinion on potential signings, then it kinda defeats the purpose of a message board.
> 
> It's like - if AEW signed Brian Myers, Mike Bennett and Heath Slater today, would it be wrong to view their arrival with dismay or skepticism? I feel like I watch enough wrestling to have a fair conclusion of who would/wouldn't be a good signing for AEW.
> 
> I actually believe AEW's bottom-of-the-card could use some refinement, but Ever-Rise don't bring anything that isn't already there. Hell, Joey Janela is cutting promos just like the one in the video above and gets panned on here. And you have The Wingmen doing the comedy heel jobber thing.


No, have an opinion. Just be open minded enough to know someone may still be able to surprise you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Sure, Ever-Rise/2.0 have charisma and talent, but these are exactly the type of signings that would take AEW more towards TNA territory of signing WWE cast-offs, rather than super-talents WWE for some reason let go.
> 
> I hope it's a one-shot personally and would actually rather see the quiet one in that promo, Daniel Garcia, signed by AEW.


they're not signed

just thrown them a bone / good guy TK taking care of released talent


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they're not signed
> 
> just thrown them a bone / good guy TK taking care of released talent


Yeah, I get that they aren't signed and noted that, but sometimes these one-shots can lead to full-time deals.

I also remember plenty of criticisms on here last year about AEW learning too much into comedy stuff. AEW has definitely toned all that down since, but Ever-Rise are pretty much a comedy midcard act.

On the contrary, Daniel Garcia is the type of talent I love to see AEW invest in. Kid has talent like a young Danielson.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol what is that Trios match they just booked? No way that should go longer than 7 minutes. I'm assuming they just want to get some of their stars in front of the Homecoming crowd but they could have done it in a better way than those 3 cruiserweights. Looking like a one match card this week. I hope the segments make up for it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

this is going to lead to some Christian / JungleBoy heat

'i'm the number one contender'
'step aside kid, you had your chance, now its my turn'

gonna be glorious


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422949751926964234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> View attachment 105679
> 
> 
> this is going to lead to some Christian / JungleBoy heat
> ...


Yep that seems about right


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422949751926964234
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that was announced on Dynamite last week
Did he say if it would be on AEW or NWA?
bunny wins via cheating


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think they may actually go with Kenny vs. Christian at All Out. It isn't the Hangman main event many expected (seems to me Omega's reign may only be at the halfway point), but with Punk probably going to be there, plus Mox vs. Tanahashi and other big matches.

Plus, they planted the seeds right away and tend to follow up on things like this. And Christian has finally worked his way near the top of the rankings.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks likely Christian is the guy Omega will face at All out. 

Can't see I'm overly excited at that much let alone being a main event. 

But guess they want to save Hangman's big win at full gear or revolution.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If they run with Christian vs Omega then I really hope they STACK the undercard with Punk vs Darby, Mox vs Tanahashi, Rosa vs Britt, Miro vs Jungle Boy, Andrade vs PAC, Cody vs Black II, Jericho vs MJF, and Bucks vs Santana/Ortiz. Have Punk and Darby main event the show. 

Christian vs Omega is a Dynamite main event, not one that's fitting for All Out. But if they book the card I just booked above, then no worries.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> If they run with Christian vs Omega then I really hope they STACK the undercard with Punk vs Darby, Mox vs Tanahashi, Rosa vs Britt, Miro vs Jungle Boy, Andrade vs PAC, Cody vs Black II, Jericho vs MJF, and Bucks vs Santana/Ortiz. Have Punk and Darby main event the show.
> 
> Christian vs Omega is a Dynamite main event, not one that's fitting for All Out. But if they book the card I just booked above, then no worries.


Any chance of another 3-way?

Omega v Christian v JungleBoy feels like a main event to me


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Aedubya said:


> Yes that was announced on Dynamite last week
> Did he say if it would be on AEW or NWA?
> bunny wins via cheating


NWA I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prosper said:


> If they run with Christian vs Omega then I really hope they STACK the undercard with Punk vs Darby, Mox vs Tanahashi, Rosa vs Britt, Miro vs Jungle Boy, Andrade vs PAC, Cody vs Black II, Jericho vs MJF, and Bucks vs Santana/Ortiz. Have Punk and Darby main event the show.
> 
> Christian vs Omega is a Dynamite main event, not one that's fitting for All Out. But if they book the card I just booked above, then no worries.


They cant make all the shots in the same card. If they have Punk vs Allin and Mox vs Tana, i am okay with this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Any chance of another 3-way?
> 
> Omega v Christian v JungleBoy feels like a main event to me


Wouldn't be opposed to that. I doubt it though considering they just had a 3 way main event at their last PPV. Miro would need a strong opponent though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> They cant make all the shots in the same card. If they have Punk vs Allin and Mox vs Tana, i am okay with this.


I mean the card that I laid out seems pretty likely though, except for the tag title match which I have no idea which direction they go in. Varsity Blondes are top ranked so I would get them out of the way next week and do another #1 Contenders match with top 5 ranked teams.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Wouldn't be opposed to that. I doubt it though considering they just had a 3 way main event at their last PPV. Miro would need a strong opponent though.


 I have a sinking feeling Miro v Lee is going to lead to Miro v Dustin at All Out

since Dustin is in his corner tonight and Miro is going to kill him + maybe destroy him afterwards - which will lead to Dustin getting involved and challenging for the title

I am not looking forward to that - Dustin is at a level below TNT at the moment IMO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait, they signed those Everrise nerds and are gonna put them in the ring with Moxley tonight? I thought that was a fan made graphic joke lmao. 


This looks like a horrible card besides the main event btw. Like, I don't get this. You have momentum, stay on the road and keep your foot on the gas. We've all seen enough of Dailys place.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have a sinking feeling Miro v Lee is going to lead to Miro v Dustin at All Out
> 
> since Dustin is in his corner tonight and Miro is going to kill him + maybe destroy him afterwards - which will lead to Dustin getting involved and challenging for the title
> 
> I am not looking forward to that - Dustin is at a level below TNT at the moment IMO


Oof I hope not. Not for a PPV. The TNT Title is open challenge and doesn't go off rankings so if they do a Omega/Jungle Boy/Christian Triple threat then I say go with Brian Cage or Eddie Kingston for Miro.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Oof I hope not. Not for a PPV. The TNT Title is open challenge and doesn't go off rankings so if they do a Omega/Jungle Boy/Christian Triple threat then I say go with Brian Cage or Eddie Kingston for Miro.


Kingston, in my opinion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Oof I hope not. Not for a PPV. The TNT Title is open challenge and doesn't go off rankings so if they do a Omega/Jungle Boy/Christian Triple threat then I say go with Brian Cage or Eddie Kingston for Miro.


Will be a skippable 10 min for me during All Out if it happens


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Problem with Miro is most wrestlers who aren't near world title contention seems beneath him. So whoever challenges is going to seem like an easy W for Miro. He's already beaten one of the most legit challengers in Archer. You'd have to put Moxley, Cody and Hangman in the TNT title scene to have someone who you might believe can beat him.

I think Hager would be a somewhat convincing challenger for Miro after he beat Wardlow recently, but even then 90% of people would predict Miro to win. Perhaps a babyface Brian Cage after some big wins too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Problem with Miro is most wrestlers who aren't near world title contention seems beneath him. So whoever challenges is going to seem like an easy W for Miro. He's already beaten one of the most legit challengers in Archer. You'd have to put Moxley, Cody and Hangman in the TNT title scene to have someone who you might believe can beat him.
> 
> I think Hager would be a somewhat convincing challenger for Miro after he beat Wardlow recently, but even then 90% of people would predict Miro to win. Perhaps a babyface Brian Cage after some big wins too.


…. Miro v Wardlow would be amazing


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t like Christian vs Omega at All Out. Way too predictable.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t like Christian vs Omega at All Out. Way too predictable.


So what are your thoughts on Punk/Darby (if it happens) and MJF/Jericho?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t like Christian vs Omega at All Out. Way too predictable.


Yup, +1 agree

hope they don’t go this route


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If not Hangman, who do you have challenge Kenny, though?

Personally, if they want to prolong Kenny's reign, I'd still have booked Hangman vs. Kenny with Kenny winning. This follows the Okada/Naito pattern I've mentioned before, where Hangman has to grow and learn before he ultimately takes down Kenny. Plus it'd surprise the f**k out of everyone if Kenny retained at the end.

Unless they go back to Moxley and have him lose YET AGAIN to Kenny, Christian is really the only option except *maybe* Darby, but no seeds whatsoever have been planted there.

Jungle Boy recently challenged and lost, PAC is now embroiled in a thing with Andrade, Jericho is still fighting MJF/The Pinnacle, Orange Cassidy can only do the novelty challenge so many times.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They haven't really been pushing a storyline for Miro, so perhaps he will defend against a forbidden door opponent?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yup, +1 agree
> 
> hope they don’t go this route


Page beating Omega is too predictable, i hope they will not do it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> They haven't really been pushing a storyline for Miro, so perhaps he will defend against a forbidden door opponent?



Bryan Danielson


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Page beating Omega is too predictable, i hope they will not do it


Page v Omega is not predictable

IMO Omega beats page at least 2 more times

others will disagree

but there is zero chance Christian beats Omega


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think a cool story plot for Page would be to randomly interfere in those in the rankings' matches and just end up costing them the match by being a reckless 'cowboy' - for example, he comes down tonight and just whacks The Blade with a chair. Christian loses by DQ but still has yet to actually be pinned or lose clean etc. - but he still has a loss to his name. And he keeps doing this, showing up on DARK when the likes of Orange Cassidy and Hobbs wrestle etc. - obviously as a face he never attacks the other faces, just whacks their heel opponents etc.

All whilst he gets wins to wrack up his win record to get back in the top 5 as soon as possible to face Omega for the belt.

I feel like it'd be a cool little "Something to look forward to" each week involving Page. Almost like you're just waiting for him all night to interfere. I feel by week 2 or 3 he'll be getting huge pops just by appearing as an interferer in matches.

Almost reminiscent as a throw back to when Austin would just come down to the ring and stun everyone in the build up to the 1998 Royal Rumble.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Page v Omega is not predictable
> 
> IMO Omega beats page at least 2 more times
> 
> ...


Joke


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have a sinking feeling Miro v Lee is going to lead to Miro v Dustin at All Out
> 
> since Dustin is in his corner tonight and Miro is going to kill him + maybe destroy him afterwards - which will lead to Dustin getting involved and challenging for the title
> 
> I am not looking forward to that - Dustin is at a level below TNT at the moment IMO


I do think Dustin gets involved at some point but you’re not reading the tea leaves correctly: this is building to Cody. The American Dream Cody rHHHodes gonna end Miro’s reign. The seeds were planted with Cody’s over the top America stuff vs Ogogo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I do think Dustin gets involved at some point but you’re not reading the tea leaves correctly: this is building to Cody. The American Dream Cody rHHHodes gonna end Miro’s reign. The seeds were planted with Cody’s over the top America stuff vs Ogogo.


no, i know its leading to Cody - but I am thinking Miro brutalises Dustin first at All Out and Cody takes ‘revenge’ at NewYork?

edit> which is crazy, cause new york will definitely be pro-Miro


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no, i know its leading to Cody - but I am thinking Miro brutalises Dustin first at All Out and Cody takes ‘revenge’ at NewYork?
> 
> edit> which is crazy, cause new york will definitely be pro-Miro


That’s because Cody does NOT have great psychology like his fans claim. That’s just a dog-whistle to say he isn’t athletic.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wait, they signed those Everrise nerds and are gonna put them in the ring with Moxley tonight? I thought that was a fan made graphic joke lmao.
> 
> 
> This looks like a horrible card besides the main event btw. Like, I don't get this. You have momentum, stay on the road and keep your foot on the gas. We've all seen enough of Dailys place.


They didn´t signed them


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Black/Cody is going to be 🔥


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I think a cool story plot for Page would be to randomly interfere in those in the rankings' matches and just end up costing them the match by being a reckless 'cowboy' - for example, he comes down tonight and just whacks The Blade with a chair. Christian loses by DQ but still has yet to actually be pinned or lose clean etc. - but he still has a loss to his name. And he keeps doing this, showing up on DARK when the likes of Orange Cassidy and Hobbs wrestle etc. - obviously as a face he never attacks the other faces, just whacks their heel opponents etc.
> 
> All whilst he gets wins to wrack up his win record to get back in the top 5 as soon as possible to face Omega for the belt.
> 
> ...


What would make this better is if he were drunk AF every single time lol, just stumbles to the ring with a glass of whiskey each time


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Christian Vs Omega would be underwhelming at All Out.

It will be a good match, but Omega would obviously win. It’s a perfect main event for a TV Special Dynamite or for the first night of Rampage, but not All Out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Christian vs Omega is the plan then I'd be dumbfounded as to why they would leave Hangman off the PPV. It could also have something to do with his newborn on the way.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You don't do Page vs Omega when CM Punk will probably have his first match in AEW.
Everybody will talk about Punk, not the right time to have Page vs Omega


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> You don't do Page vs Omega when CM Punk will probably have his first match in AEW.
> Everybody will talk about Punk, not the right time to have Page vs Omega


I don’t think it would of changed anything honestly but oh well…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m still hoping it will be Omega/Page, that’s the story they’ve been building and it seemed to be the way they were going for All Out.

I really could do with having an early night but how the fuck can I?!


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

With a month to go till all out the Christian/omega build will just feel rushed. 

I'm sure most fans won't feel the same way to this match sadly. Nothing against Christian but he's never been a proper main eventer imo.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

omaroo said:


> With a month to go till all out the Christian/omega build will just feel rushed.
> 
> I'm sure most fans won't feel the same way to this match sadly. Nothing against Christian but he's never been a proper main eventer imo.


His best days were in TNA but that was a different time, and he’s always been better as a cocky heel. I miss that Christian.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> His best days were in TNA but that was a different time, and he’s always been better as a cocky heel. I miss that Christian.


Ye no doubt he was great in TNA back in the day. 

Those were his best years by far.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You don't do Page vs Omega when CM Punk will probably have his first match in AEW.
> Everybody will talk about Punk, not the right time to have Page vs Omega


Or they could just be excited for both?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hopefully the crowd is loud tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I liked "Instant Classic" Christian from back in his TNA days but now it's just like...eh... Even his match with Blade tonight is like the only thing that I am not interested in.

I still think that they will find a way to get back to Hangman Page vs. Omega at All Out. In order for Christian to challenge Omega they would have to completely ditch the Matt Hardy/Christian feud now, which that obviously isn't happening with Christian facing Blade tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Christian will be hot again when he turns on JB

heelish, snakey, slimey Christian is the best - as as ‘the boys say’ - the closest to his real personality (in a good way)


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Who opens the show?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Who opens the show?


i’m gonna guess Jericho / Juvi?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m gonna guess Jericho / Juvi?


I say start with the jobbers 2.0 in the ring. Darby, Mox, Eddie come out and kick the living shit out of them to hype the crowd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Imagine if Cody wins tonight lol


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Imagine if Cody wins tonight lol


I think @bdon might literally lose his shit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I say start with the jobbers 2.0 in the ring. Darby, Mox, Eddie come out and kick the living shit out of them to hype the crowd.


goood call! Nothing like car crash wrestling to start the night right


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

omaroo said:


> I think @bdon might literally lose his shit


I might too honestly lol

The threads would be endless lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I might too honestly lol
> 
> The threads would be endless lol


Add me to the list.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Surely cody and TK wouldnt be that stupid to book Black to lose on his AEW in ring debut?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think i’m one of the few Cody fans on here - and even so he’s been losing me a bit

but fuck if he wins tonight i will disown him and start using rHHHodes


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I prefer Cody to Black but I know Black should win and I want Black to make me a fan of his tonight.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Malakai will win. Cody wil not take a clean loss, however. I think Malakai will use some sort of weapon or make Cody pass out from a submission.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> I prefer Cody to Black but I know Black should win and I want Black to make me a fan of his tonight.


yep - i have been looking on in mild interest since he arrived.

he was ok in NXT (when i was still watching) and tepid on the main roster (then i stopped watching)

so, he needs to impress / but i have hopes after his ‘road to’ video


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065497709563912


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CAN'T YOU JUST FEEL THE FORCED EXCITEMENT EMITTING FROM JR'S FINGERTIPS?! I CAN'T WAIT FOR 2 HOURS OF AUDIBLE DISPLEASURE AND SARCASM!
LFG!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423059582260293633*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Final ticket count. Lots of comps tonight for local school kids.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065120868012039


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

First show for nearly 2 years. Hoping it will be a good one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065497709563912


Page is great.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Final ticket count. Lots of comps tonight for local school kids.

About twice as many fans as at Revolution and half as many as at Double or Nothing. Very dry market but should be a good crowd.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065120868012039


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

How long into the show until the first "subtle" Punk hint?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ethan Page is a guy I knew nothing about until he debuted and he’s now become one of my favourites in a short time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, so Rampage is still 2 hrs later than this?

4 my time….

Mmm.. when the clocks move its 5 my time…. That is actually not too bad


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Best night of wrestling is here


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Jerigoat !


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Juice and Jericho leading off


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The JUICE!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423072165042130945


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Some old school WCW feels right here


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR calling Juvi a young man 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Juice got a nice pop


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is about to get JUICY baby!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Monster among men line...


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

How is 46 a kid JR?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'm high on shdooms and this is the fun iest rbi f I've ever seen

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We're opening with Chris Jericho vs Juventud. No, this post is not from 1997.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not a really good start.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW needs to put Juvi on commentary like Russo did on that episode of Thunder back in 2000


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine telling someone in 1996 they would be watching Chris Jericho vs Juventud in 2021.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Juvi looks slow and even a bit rusty. Please make this a 7-8 minute match at the most.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Doesn't look rusty at all...................


BOTCHAMANIA

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Monster among men line...


I caught that, please don’t let that be a subliminal


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Juvi and Jericho are somehow less mobile than they were in 1997.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I can't even watch this I'm so embarrassed 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is this like seeing Rey Fenix fighting in 2045? Lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

End this match please

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This match had several botches in 30 seconds. Jesus.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd is HOT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"Quicker than a hiccup"


lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho should use a diving senton to win. He'd crush Juvi.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> *We're opening with Chris Jericho vs Juventud. No, this post is not from 1997.*


The nostalgia though


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is EverRise in AEW???


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SuperSaiyanGrogu said:


> The nostalgia though




Leave the Memories Alone.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

This match is an absolute botch fest LOL. Juve has a lot of rust


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Jericho vs Juventud is a nice cure for insomnia so far.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is fucjing awful. Neither men are in any condition to wrestle .

I'm angry.

you're ruining my shroom high AEW!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good to see the face ripping a mask of a luchador...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am liking the labours of Jericho, but I think they got the order wrong. The death match should of been the last labour.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would say Jericho is the greatest of all time if he wins the match with a shooting star press. Lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Between this and Goldberg going for the Raw title, it is a weird summer.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Botches or not..rusty or not ..I enjoy it for the nostalgic sake


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I can't believe the crowd hasn't turned 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Would say Jericho is the greatest of all time if he wins the match with a shooting star press. Lol


I do not wish death on the man heh.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Still better than any of the garbage I saw on Monday.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL at Jericho falling from the turnbuckle 🤣🤣


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

"This is awesome" chant reaching a new low.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

This is not awesome, these fans are drunk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jericho going 50/50 with a 50 year old Juvi. Good lord.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho is saving this match


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Jericho going 50/50 with a 50 year old Juvi. Good lord.


Jericho is 4 years older than Juvi


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was pretty mediocre but the second half was way better than the first. Their 90s matches were really dynamic and fast. Jericho is a completely different wrestler now though, so the chemistry of old is gone. Juvi would probably have a good new gen vs. old gen match against Fenix.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The commentary is so uncomfortable because they know how awful this is

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Still better than any of the garbage I saw on Monday.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422512691168563201


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Thankfully that's over


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha nice ending


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Wardlow to job next


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Now Big Show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp that match with Juvy sucked but glad its over.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jericho is 4 years older than Juvi


Juvi was a low midcard guy from WCW over 20 years ago. Chris shouldn't be having a competitive match with him


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Good finisher from Jericho to end the match I'll give 'em that.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I can't believe they're changing this is awesome. Maybe I don't like wrestling anymore 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Anyone else hate how they have the fan setup ? Looks awkward


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow gets to job to Jericho after Hager 😥


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jericho is physically shot. Someone needs to force him to get in decent shape.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this next match should be a squash vs 3 jobbers but it'll be 20 minutes HAHAHA


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I was hoping they'd keep Wardlow away from this dumb shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What's the story about live events being limited in the US again? Could this effect the first Rampage?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I wonder who is going to force MJF to make the count next week...hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm surprised Aubrey didn't dive off the top rope to do the 3 count.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Are Mox, Kingston, and Darby fighting 3 Count 2.0? Match should last about 16 seconds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Match was a bit rough, but judas effect off top rope was pretty sweet


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow vs Jericho with MJF as referee sounds like it’s gonna be Sammy interference all over it, not a fan of Wardlow taking another loss though. Hopefully they book him strong enough.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

MJF as referee? 

Anyone remember Stone Cold vs Dude Love, Over The Edge 1998 with Vince as referee?

I smell a recycled ending coming


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Goldberg's long lost brother


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericho starting the show with his awesome entrance 👌

Yeah the match had some botches but it picked up at the end and the aftermath was great. Crowd was into it.

Good stuff.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Are Mox, Kingston, and Darby fighting 3 Count 2.0? Match should last about 16 seconds.


I'm not gonna sit here and let you disparage 3 Count like this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Page doing it alone? Wow, a revelation. About time. DUMP THE DORK ORDER


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg is Tony listening to the fans and getting Page away from those dorks?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2.0? LOL And using the names Matt & Jeff LOLOLOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman is gonna go full on alcoholic and beg The Elite to take him back.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Awesome, finally broke Dark Order up from Page


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Omg is Tony listening to the fans and getting Page away from those dorks?!


Should have done this in the beginning lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They’re breaking Page off from DO, I mean DO is over but good decision


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol AEW already signed the jobbers from NXT? don't waste time do you Tony?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who in the hell are these 3 ham and eggers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting slowly walking out there with no fucks LOL


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol AEW already signed the jobbers from NXT? don't waste time do you Tony?


Who are these guys ?


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

DARBY!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES! HANGMAN FINALLY TOLD THE DARK ORDER TO FUCK OFF!!!*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Enjoy the show you fucks! won't be able to catch it for a few days


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby's entrance vid RULES.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh God, Wild Thing Song LOL Doesn't even match them


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol AEW already signed the jobbers from NXT? don't waste time do you Tony?


They aren't signed, they are free agents.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Who in the hell are these 3 ham and eggers?


guys who are here to get run through by mox kingston and darby


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SuperSaiyanGrogu said:


> Who are these guys ?


They was Ever Rise from NXT. They was fired a while ago.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What was that promo? Him trying to sound like Hawk of the Road Warriors?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Squash these jobbers Darby.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really still doing this Wild Thing crap?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol AEW already signed the jobbers from NXT? don't waste time do you Tony?


Not signed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *YES! HANGMAN FINALLY TOLD THE DARK ORDER TO FUCK OFF!!!*


Yep, About time. Now keep Dork Order off Dynamite Tony! LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh God, Wild Thing Song LOL Doesn't even match them


No but the fans can sing along with it, which is all that matters to Tony.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE NEW SHIELD! JK Guys LOL


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can you imagine if Sting turned on Darby randomly? It could happen at any time and would catch everyone off guard. Would be awesome to be honest.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Are Mox, Kingston, and Darby fighting 3 Count 2.0? Match should last about 16 seconds.



You mean minutes. With near falls.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Darby's entrance video is definitely a nod to all of those emo rap videos taking old noodlearm animation that young folk love


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh God, Wild Thing Song LOL Doesn't even match them


All I can think about when he enters with that song is the movie Major League.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont mind Mox, Darby and Kingston but this feels like Dark lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You mean minutes. With near falls.


Unfortunately.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *YES! HANGMAN FINALLY TOLD THE DARK ORDER TO FUCK OFF!!!*


@RapShepard *Phase one is complete. You know what's next. 







*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Daniel Garcia is very talented, reminds me of an early 2000s Bryan Danielson in some ways.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> They really still doing this Wild Thing crap?


Fans love it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SuperSaiyanGrogu said:


> Fans love it


Play any song people know and they will sing along. It does not fit Mox at all.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who are these losers? Does Tony Khan hire random Quiznos sandwich artists to wrestle? These guys look and sound like any other loser.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stop making Stars wrestle jobbers through breaks 🤦.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wild Things music has grown on me personally.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too long of a match vs these jobbers


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Who are these jobbers?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Who are these losers? Does Tony Khan hire random Quiznos sandwich artists to wrestle? These guys look and sound like any other loser.


The tag team had a show on WWE's official YouTube channel before their release. Not that I think AEW should sign them. But they can talk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One of my biggest annoyances is they make these fucking lower tier jobbers too strong. That fucking makes their other guys look weaker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What action? LOL Tony is high.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This has been a garbage episode so far. Mox looks fatter then ever. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

"Wild Thing" doesn't fit Moxley at all. It does fit Onita perfectly though!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who the fuck are these guys and why are former champs having so much trouble here


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok. Laughed at that Sting mark out spot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an awesome camera angle for Darby’s dive lol


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> What's the story about live events being limited in the US again? Could this effect the first Rampage?


Where did you hear that? Link please?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m having more fun with this show tonight than last week. Love the energy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Who the fuck are these guys and why are former champs having so much trouble here


Because every jobber should have 20 minutes in AEW.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Prosper said:


> That was an awesome camera angle for Darby’s dive lol


that whole sequence was hilarious


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Smark1995 said:


> Where did you hear that? Link please?


Talking about live events in general if this is accurate










WWE worried that SummerSlam may be cancelled, Reason and current status revealed - Reports


WWE SummerSlam 2021's status is seemingly in doubt, as the latest reports suggest that the feeling internally in WWE is that the pay-per-view might get canceled.




www.sportskeeda.com


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Who the fuck are these guys and why are former champs having so much trouble here


They were Ever Rise in NXT. They had matches with the Bucks and Dark Order in the past. 

They'll probably get signed since they're friends with all of the former PWG/ROH guys. I'm not a fan, myself.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> This has been a garbage episode so far. Mox looks fatter then ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Guess that dad bod is getting to him lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Grading on the AEW curve, that was a pretty decent length match. They're obsessed with obnoxiously long matches, so I'll take this.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fun trio match, the crowd ate it up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a complete nothing episode.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm guessing AEW doesn't test for steroids and growth hormone. Cage has about 60lbs of muscle more than his frame could naturally support.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGrogu (Aug 2, 2021)

Honestly not feeling this episode might catch the highlights later


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Eddie Kingston took too much offense but that did it’s job in getting the stars out there


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm guessing AEW doesn't test for steroids and growth hormone. Cage has about 60lbs of muscle more than his frame could naturally support.


That's a good thing. Steroids and cocaine make wrestling better.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

kennykiller12 said:


> They were Ever Rise in NXT. They had matches with the Bucks and Dark Order in the past.
> 
> They'll probably get signed since they're friends with all of the former PWG/ROH guys. I'm not a fan, myself.


Oh shit Ever Rise I heard of them. Still look like jobbers lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

First two matches even though featured their top stars have been utter shit. Next one looks awful. Only reason i'm here is to see Cody vs Black. So far this show fucking blows LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A Daniel Garcia/HOOK tag team would be great for the 12-35 female demo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

kyledriver said:


> This has been a garbage episode so far. Mox looks fatter then ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


You’ve got to go on ignore 😂 Ruining the atmosphere

Loved the 6 man tag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

theres not enough competitive matches except for their main event. most of this card is "DARK" level shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy, meaningless Christian match number 8. *


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

They had a great podcast though on nxt lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> You’ve got to go on ignore  Ruining the atmosphere
> 
> Loved the 6 man tag.


I want to like this but who the fuck were were other 3?

I'm sorry. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Show has been fun. Crowd is hot. Great pace. Great energy. No complaints.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These fucks are too cartoony now. Cringe as fuck


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian winning this might take him above JB to no.1 in the rankings. Maybe he calls out Kenny after the match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gallows stole Flair's robe lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So their gimmick is affected fanboys who became wrestlers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miro should be their world champion. He at least right now is serious. This shit is too cringe and fake.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Luke Gallows cosplaying Billy Graham.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Your world champion is in a Cookie Monster t-shirt and jorts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Didn't catch the name of the dork who was teaming with 2.0 in that 6-man tag match, but I'd appreciate it if he doesn't come back after he sold the Paradigm Shift like a total geek and even pulled a Marty Garner by fucking up PS' execution.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this is awful. Holy shit this is getting Miz-Morrison bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Embarrasing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Gallows dressed as Flair lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cookie Monster is a subtle hint at CM Punk, right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd's silence tell you all.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Didn't catch the name of the dork who was teaming with 2.0 in that 6-man tag match, but I'd appreciate it if he doesn't come back after he sold the Paradigm Shift like a total geek and even pulled a Marty Garner by fucking up PS' execution.


Is just one of the more promising wrestlers at the moment outside a big company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Elite are such good goofy heels. 😅🤣😅


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Cookie Monster is a subtle hint at CM Punk, right?


Yeah. He's said before the CM stood for Cookie Monster, Chick Magnet, Chicago Made etc


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Cookie Monster is a subtle hint at CM Punk, right?


Beat me to it 

but definitely is...can't wait for his debut!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Impact tag titles have officially gotten more promotion on Dynamite than the Impact World titles. Incredible.*


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AWFUL SHOW. HOLY SHIT 2\10 SO FAR RAW WAY BETTER


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She should be with that other short dork order guy, make them an on screen couple lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Rick Knox didn't even have the chance to check..."

Like he was gonna do shit if he found anything??*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who let that midget out on ringside?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> AWFUL SHOW. HOLY SHIT 2\10 SO FAR RAW WAY BETTER


Evil Uno staring at the wall for 2 hours would be better than Monday's RAW.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Christian is like twice the size of the Blade. These dudes nowadays are tiny.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Boring.This is fucking sad. People in person pay and they have 1st hour of jobber show like Elevation


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> AWFUL SHOW. HOLY SHIT 2\10 SO FAR RAW WAY BETTER


😂😂😂 get the f**** out of here. A funeral is more entertaining than Raw.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta give Blade credit for having the confidence to just rock a Friar Tuck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Christian is like twice the size of the Blade. These dudes nowadays are tiny.


They might get another giant


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Boring.This is fucking sad. People in person pay and they have 1st hour of jobber show like Elevation


They seem to have a much better time than the crowd on Monday who was chanting the names of wrestlers soon to be in AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

No domino's commercial yet lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

2 generations of TNA wrestling each other here


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another 20 minute match, shocker. Although in fairness to the Blade and Christian this would make more sense than the trio match! lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> No domino's commercial yet lol


Waiting for the Dominos truck running over someone spot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There have been a lot of Punk easter eggs over the last two shows.

After the Bucks' comment about no challengers, I wonder if Punk/Danielson could challenge them for the belts. Or G.O.D. might invade.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Another 20 minute match, shocker. Although in fairness to the Blade and Christian this would make more sense than the trio match! lol


None of the matches even hit 13/14 minutes


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

No


3venflow said:


> Evil Uno staring at the wall for 2 hours would be better than Monday's RAW.


Not at all. 

Least RAW isn't all jobber matches like now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The backwards booking is so baffling.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423083962776367108


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Boring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> There have been a lot of Punk easter eggs over the last two shows.
> 
> After the Bucks' comment about no challengers, I wonder if Punk/Danielson could challenge them for the belts. Or G.O.D. might invade.


Flair too. Gallows had a robe on and Mox did a wooo in his entrance. Probably cos Sting does it though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that the first time Rick Knox has ever broken up an illegal move?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is one of the Dynamites where they've reverted to a bunch of predictable 10 minute matches no one cares about. I guess they put everything into the main event.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AEW is all about backwards booking. They never make sense. This is an hour of boring trash. Hope it picks up!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

kennykiller12 said:


> Jericho is physically shot. Someone needs to force him to get in decent shape.


If memory serves, the general consensus from fans is that he's referencing certain rock stars who are physically washed up but still go out to perform because they're still capable of putting on a good show or think they can. Axl Rose, in particular, has been probably the best comparison to Le Champion / Painmaker / AEW Jericho.

Then again, he's probably decided to backtrack on that since turning face, judging by him posting a a selfie of himself in noticeably better shape at the beginning of this year.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was very well worked actually. Problem is, Christian has already owned the MHO so there's no juice left in that feud.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Tony in the ring to transition some change into this dull show.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Finally something good! Good ahit PNP

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time for Tony to Lip Read LOL


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The backwards booking is so baffling.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423083962776367108


You realise this is nothing more than Christian padding his record before he faces Omega at All Out, right? 

Its hardly complex.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t wait for that DMD pop next week in her hometown.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> Is just one of the more promising wrestlers at the moment outside a big company.


Hopefully that's indeed the case. He did alright from what I saw up until the Paradigm Shift segment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That knee injury is the new Bob Orton in a cast gag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isnt Red Velvet a face? LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Red Velvet...is Jade still around?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Isnt Red Velvet a face? LOL


Britt is way too over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Velvet is like Rey Mysterio and Britt's like Drew McIntyer there in the ring lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Never realized how short red velvet is. I like this segment 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Tony Shiavone tapping dem asses. Both Rebel and Britt Baker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL Britt just fucking steps on her like a bug. LOL


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Britts got a perfect ass

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade again? LMFAO!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Tony Shiavone tapping dem asses. Both Rebel and Britt Baker.


While his wife records.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Red Velvet is dead in the water in this feud. Getting out-popped by the heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shine his shoes NOW LOL. ACKNOWLEDGE HIS SHOES!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Red Velvet kind of comes off as a heel but her promo was pretty good!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHINE HIS SHOES...CLAP CLAP CLAP...SHINE HIS SHOES..CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade's face when Fuego appeared 🤣


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good segment but damn Britt is too over for her right now


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Perfect use for this guy. Andrade is the shit

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuego taller than Chavo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> SHINE HIS SHOES...CLAP CLAP CLAP...SHINE HIS SHOES..CLAP CLAP CLAP


Better not tell him to get his shine box.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

The segments are coming so fast today I can't digest anything

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> They might get another giant


So what you're saying is that Adam Cole is a...vanilla midget? Visualize my surprise.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need more Red Velvet on Dynamite. 🙏🏾

Andrade is a dub so far in AEW but it took Miro a while before he got good so I'll reserve judgment for now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wonder what Hangman has to say, I guess we will found out now if the All Out match is still on


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

"When I was enhancement talent trying to prove something."

Really, that's your promo?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> No domino's commercial yet lol


Fuck those pansies, especially after how they massacred The Noid. Gimme Little Caesar's, Jet's or Marco's all day everyday BAYBAY.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Andrade hating the fake luchador - rip of his mask for heel heat. 

Then have Fuego beat him for his 1-2-3 Kid moment.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Red velvet was solid on the mic. Britt Baker's D.M.D stick is getting repetitive and annoying.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ouzen said:


> "When I was enhancement talent trying to prove something."
> 
> Really, that's your promo?


She also has tats that remind me of skywriting at nighttime. Methinks she's not the sharpest tool in the shed and will ideally get her ass kicked in short order by Britt yet again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love her new DMD jacket:*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster shirt.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Flair turns up, they could maybe form a new Horsemen with Page and others


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hangman got a nice ass...pause


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

So, the old ‘heels get the upper hand, but won’t leave well enough alone’ trope


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well at least no Dork Order in this segment, this is a plus so far today


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NEVERMIND, the fucking geeks came out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They really just cant get them off Dynamite LOL.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hangman looking like a total loser yet again. _Yawn_


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Omega/Page is hands down the best thing in AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman is still winning that belt from Kenny.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Might be the highest volume of geeks on screen at one time in wrestling history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> You realise this is nothing more than Christian padding his record before he faces Omega at All Out, right?
> 
> Its hardly complex.


*I don't care. He should have beaten Hardy last. Hardy is the boss of the faction. It's called simple logic.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They've ruined Omega as a heel. He's too fucking childish and cartoonish as fuck. They should have kept him more serious but i guess he couldnt resist to join the kiddo club.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hangman gonna overcome the odds.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Might be the highest volume of geeks on screen at one time in wrestling history.


*Didn't you grow up during The Oddities and Job Squad feud? 😂*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A competent national promotion would draw 2 plus million viewers a week easily. The fact that 1 million plus watch Raw, Smackdown, and Dynamite despite their general poor quality more or less solidifies this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If the Dark order falls apart, maybe they can rebuild it with more credible guys if Bray comes in.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great segment. I like how the DO backed down and let Hangman get killed. I think Hangman vs Onega kind of has to happen at All Out now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Might be the highest volume of geeks on screen at one time in wrestling history.


this. such fucking awful acting. then you bring in a group of geeks the dork order to really solidify the geeks on that segment. least here we cleanse the immaturity with a serious miro LOL


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Poor Hangman


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

More Dan Lambert? I’m game.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangman's third arc. 

Doing it by himself. 

This is going to be glorious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Imagine if Lambert brings Cornette next week. The roof is going to explode.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Miro to save this show with hopefully some fast squash. The first hour has been brutal to watch, perhaps worst 1st hour this year or close to it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> @RapShepard *Phase one is complete. You know what's next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I missed that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was nice knowing ya Lee Johnson. 💀💀💀


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

That Miro theme is incredible.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Loving miros.entrance

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert going to bring an MMA guy to face Lance Archer?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Correction. 

Miro is the best thing in AEW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Redeemer has come to forgive Lee Johnson of his sins.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423089512683552769


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Miro about to commit murder on live tv


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"Dear God please tell your champion not to kill Shotty Lee. We like him!"

Hilarious sign


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I need Miro vs Lesnar.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I’ll sound like a stuck record but THIS is how Miro should have been from the start.

IMO, all he needs is to go back to his more basic Accolade/Game Over.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Didn't you grow up during The Oddities and Job Squad feud? 😂*


They had George The Animal Steel though so that alone puts that clown show slightly above this one.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does Miro vs Lee Johnson really need a commercial break? Jesus.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miro must've been told to take his time they need to get a break in lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jesus christ, there's only 45 minutes left. Dynamite always be flying.

And we've still got Black/Cody. Eeesh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Does Miro vs Lee Johnson really need a commercial break? Jesus.


Seems like the entire show has pre-requisites: Must last 20 minutes vs jobbers that in reality won't elevate you


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> Does Miro vs Lee Johnson really need a commercial break? Jesus.


Most of the matches have to go through picture and picture because that's how TNT wants to advertise. I think only the opener is spared it most weeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Again, Miro should not be wrestling Lee Johnson through a fucking break as a monster heel. Slam him on his back, stretch him out, and pack it up. This is ridiculous.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Miro just saved his life


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Again, Miro should not be wrestling Lee Johnson through a fucking break as a monster heel. Slam him on his back, stretch him out, and pack it up. This is ridiculous.*


He's going the distance with a jobber. We shouldnt be shocked, but more disappointed in AEW doing the same mistakes. This only makes Miro look like shit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lee's dives look fucking horrible. End this match.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Khan can't book worth a shit. Imagine Akira Tazawa having 20 minute matches vs Drew Mcintyre, that is what AEW does.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro is an absolute freaking beast. At the top of his game.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically 1 competitive match Cody vs Black. If i would have known i would have saved 1 hour and 30 min


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FOUR man announce team? Ugh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So basically 1 competitive match Cody vs Black. If i would have known i would have saved 1 hour and 30 min


You saw the card...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miro is a national treasure, both of Bulgaria and the U.S. :]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did I just see Hornswoggle in a PBR commercial? I am not even drinking anything.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

PBR lol great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Throwaway match before the main event. Get your snacks boys.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PBR did a deal with Impact wrestling? Lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I will say I think that was a bit too competitive, Miro should have dominated, but I’ll let it slide because the show has been awesome so far.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

It's amazing how this company has the opportunity to televise a great show in front of fans that are their live and instead they are delivering the absolute worst episode of the Year good job AEW


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony Khan can't book worth a shit. Imagine Akira Tazawa having 20 minute matches vs Drew Mcintyre, that is what AEW does.


That would STILL be better than what they actually show on Raw lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So Christian vs Omega confirmed at All Out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

sneak from behind time?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I will say I think that was a bit too competitive, Miro should have dominated, but I’ll let it slide because the show has been awesome so far.


They clearly see something in Lee so I don't really see an issue with the match layout. 

You don't squash someone you see talent in. Lee got his offence in as Miro didn't take him seriously but Miro still got his win and looked like a beast anyway.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh they’re going with Christian vs Omega


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Golden Girls are about to hit Christian with that copyright claim.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> I will say I think that was a bit too competitive, Miro should have dominated, but I’ll let it slide because the show has been awesome so far.


Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest this has been no better than Dark or Elevation. Let's be honest.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> FOUR man announce team? Ugh.


Jericho on the broadcast team is bad


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is Best Friends with Leyla?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I will say I think that was a bit too competitive, Miro should have dominated, but I’ll let it slide because the show has been awesome so far.


Which match was 'awesome?' Just curious LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Leyla could crack walnuts with those thighs.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I just can’t with Leyla Hirsch I’m sorry 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hirsch could be great....














if she was 6 inches taller.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk if it's vodka eyes or the bunny is kinda tall. But Layla looks midgety


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well at this rate Cody vs Black will be 10 min long


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> It's amazing how this company has the opportunity to televise a great show in front of fans that are their live and instead they are delivering the absolute worst episode of the Year good job AEW


Nope, you're overreacting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr316 said:


> I just can’t with Leyla Hirsch I’m sorry 😂


Yeah, I can't take her seriously. Lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> To be honest this has been no better than Dark or Elevation. Let's be honest.


Not entirely surprised. 

The last three weeks have basically been TV special booked events. This is a reset episode heading into the road to All Out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Lol


*I think it's funny that you got here late and even you know that's a load of shit.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Little Caesars stepping up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Ugh they’re going with Christian vs Omega


I reckon it'll be at The First Dance.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Camille is there that’s cool


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Not entirely surprised.
> 
> The last three weeks have basically been TV special booked events. This is a reset episode heading into the road to All Out.


The main event should have at least 20 minutes, not the jobber matches we are having. Cody vs Black has my interest. Lets see what happens


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> You saw the card...


right there in the OP


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm down for Kenny vs Christian. Not sure it's a big PPV world title match, but thought the same about the three way and it was really good.

Christian and Kenny had a staredown when Christian arrived and they usually follow up on the seeds they plant, so I expected this match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I only ask a Jade Cargill vs Kamille match please


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I don't don't into these shows looking g at a card. I just wanna watch something thats entertaining and not retarded.


Is that too much to ask for?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LMAO, Little Caesar's took Domino's spot.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I reckon it'll be at The First Dance.


Hopefully, I just don’t see how you don’t do Omega vs Hangman II after the segment we just got


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's odd that Bunny is getting more matches on Dynamite than any other woman and also weird that she's in line for a title match, since I'm pretty sure she lost them all


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Hopefully, I just don’t see how you don’t do Omega vs Hangman II after the segment we just got


Looks like they wrote him off TV to me. 

How long did that keep Moxley and PAC out for?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

damn they are giving these matches long time and little for the main event LMFAO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Statlander is so goddamn sexy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Statlander vs Nyla gonna be the first Rampage women's feud? Statlander should win and challenge Britt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think it's funny that you got here late and even you know that's a load of shit.*


It's just obviously phony lol. Everything about where I came in at makes it clear the episode is meh


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match needs to end. Give me the main event already!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

End this shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kamille would be a good bodyguard for Britt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking AEW is advertising the main event and giving it the same or less that these fucking jobber matches are getting. For fucks sake lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *LMAO, Little Caesar's took Domino's spot.*


Wait, for real? I was shitposting earlier about them, Jet's or Marco's taking the reigns after Domino's pussied out because of that meth-head Gage.

If that's true, then I guess my meme is no longer a dream. :^)


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

One of the first times tuning in live for Aleister. Not a good show. Just nothing going on, no good matches. Who books this with their talent?

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Looks like they wrote him off TV to me.
> 
> How long did that keep Moxley and PAC out for?


Kept Mox out for a while you got a point


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm down for Kenny vs Christian. Not sure it's a big PPV world title match, but thought the same about the three way and it was really good.
> 
> Christian and Kenny had a staredown when Christian arrived and they usually follow up on the seeds they plant, so I expected this match.


So you knew before hand Page would get pushed aside?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Damn. Bunny didn't even need to move away from that moonsault.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Kept Mox out for a while you got a point


They'll write Page off until after All Out. 

And he'll get a monstrous pop.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another mediocre women's match on Dynamite, but I like the outcome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

David vs Goliath


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That size visual hahaha.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Camille fine af face ok lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wait, for real? I was shitposting earlier about them, Jet's or Marco's taking the reigns after Domino's pussied out because of that meth-head Gage.
> 
> If that's true, then I guess my meme is no longer a dream. :^)


*It was the first commercial during the picture in picture.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the main event still hasnt started? And, Cody vs Black gets the same time that all these lowertier jobbers. Oh for fucks sake this company sometimes fucking blows.


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

My god, kamille just dwarfs hirsch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Slight size difference there


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

There are 2 chicks bigger than 80% of the men's roster lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That size difference is one of the funniest things I’ve ever seen


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Jesus that size difference


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wait, for real? I was shitposting earlier about them, Jet's or Marco's taking the reigns after Domino's pussied out because of that meth-head Gage.
> 
> If that's true, then I guess my meme is no longer a dream. :^)


Jet's is fire, but that might be too regional


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeezus Camille looks about 8 feet tall next to her


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jade just tryna get that bag


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> So you knew before hand Page would get pushed aside?


No. I thought they'd do Christian vs Kenny earlier. Page will still beat Omega for the title IMO but I'm getting a 1.5 to 2 year title reign vibe from Omega now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

By the way how was the Jericho match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Little Layla got a face full of Camille's titties while standing up.*


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> By the way how was the Jericho match


Worse than you could imagine 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope Cody goes over. Cody going over every debuting talent is hilarious.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> By the way how was the Jericho match


Botch fest as much as the nostalgia was there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like how they're doing this Hollywood gimmick to justify why Jade isn't on TV challenging Britt.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> No. I thought they'd do Christian vs Kenny earlier. Page will still beat Omega for the title IMO but I'm getting a 1.5 to 2 year title reign vibe from Omega now.


Not yikes at you, but yikes I hope you're wrong lol. This so far doesn't deserve a year let alone more


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week looks trashy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423096828967411718


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man. Great entrance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Baby HHH Shao Kahn


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

Pretty sweet head gear 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Black always has GOAT entrances


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Black looking like he should be teaming with Wrath and Mortis and picking a fight with Glacier.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Black is awesome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice entrance


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweet fuckin mask and entrance


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Man. Great entrance.


What was your favorite part


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Black always gets amazing entrances atleast they are presenting him as a big deal


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I sat through this crap to watch a 10 minute match? Jesus christ I need to rethink my life

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Little Layla got a face full of Camille's titties while standing up.*


*Looks like she copped a squeeze too

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423096524834226179*


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Raw was much better this week. This has been intolerable. Nothing worth replaying just awful waste of time. No good matches. 2/10 show


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423096596795994116


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Less than 10 minutes for the main event? Ffs


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gonna be a short main event.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Raw was much better this week. This has been intolerable. Nothing worth replaying just awful waste of time. No good matches. 2/10 show


no just no


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

That entrance was sick. Love the music too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how their best fucking match that was hyped gets less time than most of their cringe matches.


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

Will cody descend from the heavens ala hbk?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully Black wins and sends Cody out for a while


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Man walks to the ring in complete darkness with a Shao Kahn mask

Y'all: AWESOME!!

Man what part lol, the part where you couldn't see shit because smog, the part of complete darkness, or the 8 seconds of masks lol.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I like how their best fucking match that was hyped gets less time than most of their cringe matches.


Go on. Give us another.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a real star folks. Vince had no use for this man. Just unimaginable. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423097617462960130*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> By the way how was the Jericho match


Not good pretty botchy but cool finish



The Legit DMD said:


> *I like how they're doing this Hollywood gimmick to justify why Jade isn't on TV challenging Britt.*


We were talking about this before I think, they have to keep her out of the ring if they want to push her as a monster heel or she’s gonna run through everyone within 7 months lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__





Leshen | The Witcher 3 Wiki


The Witcher 3 Wiki Guide: Full Walkthrough, Quest Outcomes, weapons, armor, signs, creatures, maps, alchemy and crafting guides and monster lists




thewitcher3.wiki.fextralife.com


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423096596795994116


Lauren Phillips


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pagan God Black has a cool look. They need to work more on that entrance, it was kinda clunky.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is the funniest part of the night

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423097845293461511*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Not good pretty botchy but cool finish


What was the finish?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jesus christ what a douchrbag 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What was the finish?


Judas Effect from the top rope.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> By the way how was the Jericho match


it wasnt the best and Jericho won with a judas effect off the top rope which looked decent but in the end it was 2 guys in their 50s who are pretty much out of it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Here comes the All American


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Not good pretty botchy but cool finish
> 
> 
> 
> We were talking about this before I think, they have to keep her out of the ring if they want to push her as a monster heel or she’s gonna run through everyone within 7 months lol


*Yep, and I told you it would be easy to keep her away 🙂.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

George Washington Rhodes has arrived!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Gonna be a short main event.


Yep 10 minutes for what most are here to watch but it's okay we get 20 minute jobber matches!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Judas Effect from the top rope.


Lmao you know that's clever I can't even hate on it despite being over Jericho


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What was the finish?


Flying Judas Effect from the top rope


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Fuck cody


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> it wasnt the best and Jericho won with a judas effect off the top rope which looked decent but in the end it was 2 guys in their 50s who are pretty much out of it





Prosper said:


> Flying Judas Effect from the top rope


Thank ya both


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I think it goes without saying that Cody's swag if off the charts because of that God-tier robe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

better be no commercial breaks! lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep 10 minutes for what most are here to watch but it's okay we get 20 minute jobber matches!


its every fucking week anymore here you are crying just turn it the fuck off if all you are gonna do is piss and moan


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

“ This main event sucks! Give me some Nikki Cross!” -Kyledriver


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> George Washington Rhodes has arrived!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> “ This main event sucks! Give me some Nikki Cross!” -Kyledriver


Isn't it Nikki Ass now?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> “ This main event sucks! Give me some Nikki Cross!” -Kyledriver


Nikki ASH please


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Black fucking rules, WWE is stupid. Heyman wanted to push him to main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll never get used to a white Malakai lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> “ This main event sucks! Give me some Nikki Cross!” -Kyledriver


Bruh I only watch aew but I'm gonna skip a couple weeks and try again and see if they try for a full 2 hours. 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423098593720872960


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why Cody is the lord of AEW, he brings that main event fuckery you need


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Black is a freaking star. What was Vince thinking 😂😂


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Black is so good


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is great

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Man walks to the ring in complete darkness with a Shao Kahn mask
> 
> Y'all: AWESOME!!
> 
> Man what part lol, the part where you couldn't see shit because smog, the part of complete darkness, or the 8 seconds of masks lol.


The lightning, gear, music, occult imagery etc. is cool, dog. It ain't hard to get. Well at least to me it is cause I'm into that stuff.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It was the first commercial during the picture in picture.*


AEW is truly cultured. <3



RapShepard said:


> Jet's is fire, but that might be too regional


Fair point. Legit DMD also mentioned that Caesar's has indeed succeeded Domino's for that spot (which I'm also very content with), so it was a fun little dream while it lasted.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha that was dope


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally a match worth watching, their only competitive match tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

the hell was that a squash lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

He beat Cody ass lmao


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice result!!!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damnnn Cody doing the job

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

He oversold that kick just a bit there lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Black read up on the last guy that beat Cody before he had to film TV lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Fair play to Cody for that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SQQUUUAAASHHH


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

amazing!


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

Right result

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

What the fuck was Vince thinking letting Black go? Dude is gonna be a superstar.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s awesome 6 minutes tho!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Black squashes Cody and Miro took 20 minutes to beat Lee? HAHAHA


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That match was everything it needed to be to present their next star


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a replay of Cody vs Brodie.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Black is an instant star


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> The lightning, gear, music, occult imagery etc. is cool, dog. It ain't hard to get. Well at least to me it is cause I'm into that stuff.


It's eh. It's not a bad entrance, but it's not a great entrance


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody doing a Conor McGregor interview


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Jeezus Camille looks about 8 feet tall next to her


Same energy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Finally a match worth watching, their only competitive match tonight.


*
Their only match that should be competitive*

And it was the biggest squash of the night, LMAO!*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody is going home!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Black is an instant star


If he follows up where does he go next


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody heading to Hollywood.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> Cody doing a Conor McGregor interview





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Same energy


@Emmanuelle *which one are you? Asking for a friend 👀*


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Is Cody gonna cry again?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody's gonna retire then come back in the Super Elite in a few months.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Black come back out finish the job come one


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Is he going to retire?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Black passed the Cody test. He's bulletproof.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He learned from HHH, lose the match but make yourself the story lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That Vince imitation lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cue the tears.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> If he follows up where does he go next


Vs Mad King would interest me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Black passed the Cody test. He's bulletproof.*


Passing the Cody test got MJF a loss to Moxley and a year long Jericho ordeal


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Story from this should be the dominant debut of Malakai Black…

Instead, it’s Cody, and whatever is about to close the show 🙄


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the deal with this shit


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Cody should announce he’s returning to wwe


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Vs Mad King would interest me.


That could be fun, Kingston talking about how he sees weirdos like Black on the train all the time


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

some of yall should be eating this up this is the shit you've been saying about cody for months


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

Sure Cody, make this about you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so whats the point of this


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This truly is a theater 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hilarious "retirement" speech.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol Taker did this before and wrestled like 3 more match.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Someone get the hook


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

All that pomp and circumstance...and Black just fucking nae nae's Cody. 

Christ, AEW has allowed him to rebuild himself into a bonafide threat in the span of a few weeks despite the WWE's steady, year-long deconstruction of him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> some of yall should be eating this up this is the shit you've been saying about cody for months


Before the crutch shot, it's too transparent lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Black’s had enough


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Black again? LOL he already killed him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He learned from HHH, lose the match but make yourself the story lol


*This completely undermines the win, but he knows that. Lol @ "WE'RE COMPETITION!"*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Here it comes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

He's been watching Mark Henry's retirement speech.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lol ok

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

All these Cody haters jumping the gun before letting the story play out. Chill the fuck out sometimes damn 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its not over till I say its over!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Passing the Cody test got MJF a loss to Moxley and a year long Jericho ordeal


*Well, burial proof, not embarrassment proof.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Push Black to the moon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Their only match that should be competitive*
> 
> And it was the biggest squash of the night, LMAO!*


That's my complaint. You have Miro a monster taking a long time for Lee and then Cody loses asap to Black lol. Just irrational no sense.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Black is fucking money


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody lost his 'boot' and his 'smile'.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Good job AEW, that was a good cliffhanger ending and debut for Malakai Black!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He learned from HHH, lose the match but make yourself the story lol


Unlike Haitch, he also realized that if you have hella good hair, you keep that shit instead of just shaving it all off because reasons.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great outing for Black. 

Do think we'll get Black/Cody II at All Out - let's just hope they don't make the mistake they made last time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh the "Black is a star now" talk is going to be hilarious


The Legit DMD said:


> *This completely undermines the win, but he knows that. Lol @ "WE'RE COMPETITION!"*


He knows not to look week especially since they're the same size lol


The Legit DMD said:


> *Well, burial proof, not embarrassment proof.*


Lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Miro could use Big Shotty to work up a sweat and get some work in. It's like a souped up sparring session, or when a higher belt rolls with a lower belt in BJJ, you allow yourself to get in bad spots to be able to work on your escapes and the like.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Cody gonna renege on his retirement now and get revenge on Black? 😒


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am very intrigued by this ending. Great job AEW with this ending


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Leave it to Cody to take the spotlight for himself right after Black's big debut... way to go booker of the year.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Is Cody legit dealing with a chronic injury?

Tonight was one of their best shows, other than the women being permanently trapped in Q7.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, that show was f** terrible, but it's unrealistic to expect them to deliver quality for an entire month. They overstack cards and it creates situations like this when there's nothing left.*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Lol I thought he was gonna burn his boot in a proxy way to burn the US flag


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> That's a replay of Cody vs Brodie.


True, when the match started so late it was pretty obvious what was happening.....a quick squash and Cody crying about something. I am really tired of this routine, turn this fucker heel already he's not likeable at all anymore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Unlike Haitch, he also realized that if you have hella good hair, you keep that shit instead of just shaving it all off because reasons.


Lol yeah shaven HHH was so random. Felt like he went that way to keep up with Austin and Rock lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Is Cody gonna renege on his retirement now and get revenge on Black?


Yup yup you know it. Maybe he does the honorable thing and loses at all out too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> If he follows up where does he go next


Next I think they run it back at All Out, then Darby/Black or Black/Cage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well 6 minutes of 2 hours was enjoyable at least.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kennykiller12 said:


> Lol I thought he was gonna burn his boot in a proxy way to burn the US flag


Bruh I thought the same thing. Perfect time with the Olympics happening


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow what’s going on? And did Cody admit the fighting between him, Kenny and The Bucks?


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

oofda... Matches that should have been squashes all throughout the night, a Main event that was a squash, and then a weird ending. It wasn't a bad episode of Dynamite, but It wasn't really good either.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> Wow what’s going on? And did Cody admit the fighting between him, Kenny and The Bucks?


It was Keyfabe I think


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Next I think they run it back at All Out, then Darby/Black or Black/Cage


@DetroitRiverPhx suggested Eddie Kingston and I think that's perfect. Me not being into Black aside. Eddie is a perfect foil for him. Kayfabe wise Eddie's character is not only the type of person that would think Black is a wack job, but his character is morally flawed enough that Black the crusader has a logical enough to go after him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, that was a banger of a main event

i got sold on Black - guess i’m an easy mark


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> Wow what’s going on? And did Cody admit the fighting between him, Kenny and The Bucks?


That's how I took it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, that was a banger of a main event
> 
> i got sold on Black - guess i’m an easy mark


Don't give it up on the first night, make him work for it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm still saying main event heel Cody would make money. People would be paying in desperation to see him lose.

He should disappear forever then come back with his old pals in The Elite.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Bosnian21 said:


> All these Cody haters jumping the gun before letting the story play out. Chill the fuck out sometimes damn 😂


No matter what Cody does people hate. Someone just said we've seen this before with Brodie... They don't want it to play out they just want to input their Cody bias. 

Malachi Black went over Cody twice in one segment. And people are saying Cody made it about him. If roles were reversed they'd say Cody buried Black.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Don't give it up on the first night, make him work for it


i’mmmm easssyyyy

a lot better than let’s say Christian rolling him up with his feet on the ropes and pinning him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I'm still saying main event heel Cody would make money. People would be paying in desperation to see him lose.


How do you it though? Idk if he can be straight heel because it seems like folk would applaud him choosing to go heel. Maybe just have him as a delusional face that doesn't realize he's the bad guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’mmmm easssyyyy
> 
> a lot better than let’s say Christian rolling him up with his feet on the ropes and pinning him


Idk feet on the rope shows an educated guy, any brute can just kick a man out cold


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Idk feet on the rope shows an educated guy, any brute can just kick a man out cold


lollll, sure sure

but yeah, whole thing was cool IMO

basically Black retired Cody - well, until his return

pretty good angle, good match, good debut


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Malakai's kick knocked Cody right in the chin. I dunno how you fake that LOL. Maybe because Cody is taking at least an extended break he was like fuck it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> How do you it though? Idk if he can be straight heel because it seems like folk would applaud him choosing to go heel. Maybe just have him as a delusional face that doesn't realize he's the bad guy.


Elite lose all their gold later this year, rack up some embarrassing losses. Cody returns for his main event run in 2022 to refresh them (maybe Adam Cole also joins) But he should've skipped the "I love you" stuff in his speech and come back like when The Rock returned as a heel and referenced fans booing him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> @DetroitRiverPhx suggested Eddie Kingston and I think that's perfect. Me not being into Black aside. Eddie is a perfect foil for him. Kayfabe wise Eddie's character is not only the type of person that would think Black is a wack job, but his character is morally flawed enough that Black the crusader has a logical enough to go after him.


Black vs Kingston would be great, but at the same time I don't want Black getting clowned this early lol Kingston would fry him lol 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Elite lose all their gold later this year, rack up some embarrassing losses. Cody returns for his main event run in 2022 to refresh them (maybe Adam Cole also joins) But he should've skipped the "I love you" stuff in his speech and come back like when The Rock returned as a heel and referenced fans booing him.


That's a solid way thanks for the point. I didn't think of that


Prosper said:


> Black vs Kingston would be great, but at the same time I don't want Black getting clowned this early lol Kingston would fry him lol


I get you, but a gimmick like this I think can use that. Have somebody call bull shit, then get shown "yeah nah it's not bull shit". Maybe just tell Kingston not to overly break the 4th wall


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

One match show. The long star(s) vs enhancement matches was all setting up the story for the quick Black win over Cody. Used to make the quick win that much more jarring. If the earlier matches all were short, Black vs Cody wouldn't have had the same weight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *One match show.*


This. A one match show that went a bit too short but overall served the right purpose.

Overall i'll give this show a solid 4/10 which is overall a thumbs down. Their only highlight was the main event. Besides the ending, nothing memorable, nothing that is better than what i could have seen on Elevation or Dark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think we’ll get a longterm retirement angle

black took the one boot, cody gave away the other


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423105570521890821


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Only thing I'd change about his entrance is the lights going completely off just before he gets to the ring. Otherwise, awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423097822786859010


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Only thing I'd change about his entrance is the lights going completely off just before he gets to the ring. Otherwise, awesome.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423097822786859010


Yep, i would turn the lights off until hes closer to the ring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite Review: 

-Jericho vs Juventud wasn't good at all. Too many botches. Picked up towards the end but Juice has clearly lost a step and Jericho couldn't really carry this all the way through. The last 3rd of the match was okay though. Nice Flying Judas Effect to end it. 

-The Trios match was whatever. They were just trying to get the stars on the show pretty much. Darby and Moxley took no offense but Kingston took a little too much for my liking. The crowd loved seeing the trio though.

-Christian vs Blade was another weak one. Christian is a solid wrestler for his age but pretty boring in-ring for me. Looks like they might be going for Christian vs Omega at All Out or at a future Dynamite, maybe Rampage.

-The Britt Baker/Red Velvet segment was really good. Both ladies can work a mic and the match at Rampage should be good. Red Velvet is good enough in the ring to the point where Britt won't look bad like she did against Nyla Rose. Red Velvet is a future star for sure. I'm a fan of her and her gimmick. Only 22 yrs old too. 

-The Elite/Hangman segment was great. I really wanted to hear what Hangman had to say before he was pummeled though lol. Great move breaking him off from DO and having him go solo. Nice touch to have DO come out just to back down and respect Page's wishes. Been loving this feud and Hangman's character development. The guy is all alone with no friends and has to deal with the entire Elite. His climb to the top will be triumphant. 

-Miro vs Lee Johnson went on too long for my liking but Lee got some nice offense in. Miro still looked like a beast in the end. Good match here. 

-Skipped Leyla vs Bunny. The staredown between Leyla and Camille and their height difference was hilarious. The match on NWA TV should be good though. I'll be checking it out.

-The way Cody vs Black went down was awesome. Straight-up squash. Loved the spot where he gets high kicked off the top rope into a table on the outside. Then he comes back in and gets Black Massed to hell. Dominant victory. Fatality. Cody was getting ready to "retire" then gets attacked again. Good stuff. They can definitely put on a 4-5 star match if given time though so I hope they do Cody/Black II at All Out. 

Not that good of a show tonight. Had some bright spots but nowhere near the quality we are accustomed to. Black vs Cody was great with it being a squash and the Hangman/Elite segment was dope. The Britt Baker/Red Velvet segment was also nice, but nothing else really stood out on tonight's show. They have been on a hot streak giving us awesome cards and shows all year so I'm not worried about tonight's episode mostly being a dud. The next 2 months are gonna be must-see TV so I'm looking at tonight's show as a breather. 

*Overall: 5/10*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yup - 5/10 show

but main event was 10/10 for me

liked:

trios / hangman and elite stuff

meh:
the rest


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Only thing I'd change about his entrance is the lights going completely off just before he gets to the ring. Otherwise, awesome.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423097822786859010


I love how throughout the song there's just someone screaming in fear.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think we’ll get a longterm retirement angle
> 
> black took the one boot, cody gave away the other
> 
> ...


Cody has one foot in the ring and one foot in retirement. I guess that's they symbolism they're going for.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why do a retirement match at the beginning of a feud. And then the post match, we all know Cody can talk but he is so always over dramatic.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Undercard generally bored me today except Christian vs. Blade, which is an old school, well worked type match I can really appreciate. Jericho vs. Juvi had some nice nostalgia value but the first half was so sloppy, it looked like two green boys wrestling. Second half was better, but overall it was the weakest of Jericho's labors so far.

Trios match was also ok, only 7 minutes long and I'm a fan of the Garcia kid. I think he should be signed and placed on Dark/Elevation while doing his other indy work for now, but he has all the technical attributes of a big league wrestler. Ever-Rise shouldn't be signed imo, you may as well put Ryan Nemeth and Austin Gunn together and you get the same sort of comedic douche team.

The Hangman/Dark Order/Elite segment was very well done. Hangman binned his remaining friends and paid for it when they wouldn't help him. Kazarian, who just hates The Elite, tried to help but the numbers game was too much. I wonder if Hangman is going to sit in the rafters for the next year, cause this now has nWo vs. Sting vibes with him alone against impossible odds.

Red Velvet is a perfectly suitable filler defense for Britt.

Miro vs. Lee Johnson had a similar template to Miro vs. Pillman Jr. and Miro vs. Dante Martin, but for some reason Johnson seemed to have a more extended period of offense. Not sure why, but I still never felt Miro was in any danger. Shotty Lee has that same vanillaness as babyface Scorpio Sky about him where he does everything well in the ring, but doesn't really connect with the fans.

Bunny vs. Leyla was boring as anything like all Bunny matches. Leyla has some spunk about her but is so small it's almost distracting. Her beating Bunny was a nice result. Noticeable was how NWA's Kamille came across as a bigger star than most of AEW's women besides Britt and Jade.

Main event was supremely booked. Malakai looked incredible from start to finish. His entire presentation was spot on. I cannot believe WWE let him go so easily. With their production values and presentation style, there's no reason they couldn't have made him one of their top heels. He looks good, wrestles good and comes across as a guy who belongs on national television.

Cody's retirement won't be permanent IMO and Malakai ruining his tearful speech confirmed that. I just hope he spends a good while away, so that when he does return in say six months, whether as a babyface or (preferably) heel, everything about him will feel fresh again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Their segments were pretty good ill give them that. But match-wise only one match show.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423099793920782336
Not sure if this was posted, but Miro is living good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Malakai Black's theme song


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423099793920782336
> Not sure if this was posted, but Miro is living good.


She sure knows how to split her cookie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Malakai Black's theme song


Are you sure? sounded less screaming in his intro lol


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

After delivering weeks on end this was a dip. Hopefully viewers come back next week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy _SHIT_, Black’s theme is by fucking Amenra?!

That is instant god tier theme right there. Full marks.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Mox needs an intervention. Dude looks like complete shit.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423117062675779590


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kinda a 2 match show. Just some quick thoughts 

Jericho vs juvi was decent 

The extended squash of ever rise was shit

Holy hell they are foreshadowing punk heavily that they are going to catch nuclear heat if it doesn't happen 

I hope they don't sacrifice hangman for punk

Looks like Christian vs omega for all out

The height difference between kamille and layla was hilarious 

Lambert bringing in back up? Colour me intrigued 

The main event was awesome


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Kinda a 2 match show. Just some quick thoughts
> 
> Jericho vs juvi was decent
> 
> ...


Most likely vitor Belfort


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Camille vs Jade would be awesome.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Nearly every match had name power, the jobbers in the six man were a low point, the opening was nostalgic, they are getting more aware of diversity and getting minority demos, and the main event was surprising.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

I'd give that 5/10 only good thing was the main event and Elite segment everything else pretty much sucked.

If AEW is gonna rotate their roster for their shows then they absolutely need the likes of Bray Wyatt, Adam Cole, Bryan Danielson and Cm Punk otherwise you will get shows like tonight where top stars are facing jobbers lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thinking about it, i actually enjoyed the Miro match

obvs a bit stretched to get an ad break in - but they display Miro being overconfident and playing with his food well - only for the face to get the shock upper hand for a bit

then Miro closes it down

Wasn’t a bad match


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Red Velvet is a future star for sure. I'm a fan of her and her gimmick. Only 22 yrs old too.


Red Velvet is 29. She's been wrestling since 2016.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not the best show overall but Cody Vs Black from the entrance, to the match, to the angle was absolutely brilliant television.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Disappointing episode overall with a few bright spots.


Jericho/Juventud picked up in the later stages of the match, but the first few minutes were hard to tolerate. Wasnt Jerichos fault though.
Hangman going on his own is a nice idea, altough I enjoyed him with the DO. Nice touch with failed save attempt. I dont get how the camera was pointing at ringside when they have had Omega hit Hangman with the belt in the ring. Hope Kaz will get a better opportunity to showcase himself as those run ins are getting boring.
6 man tag was great. I loved every single second of it. Darby was fantastic. Eddie and Mox were good and their opponents seemed very smooth and impressive. I need to check them out.
DO getting the Impact tag title shots just like that? Makes no sense.
Baker seemed quite awkward tonight. Dont get why they're going with Velvet for the big Rampage debut when Rosa and Conti are higher up the rankings?
Cage/Blade was okay, altough hardly spectacular.
Hirsh/Bunny was okay. Made me hyped for the NWA womens title match. Their champion is huge! They must have intentionally go directly into Cargill segment. That match would be interesting.
The main event was okay. The match was good and Black looked great. I found Cody's promo completely out of place. He also didnt really seem into it at all. It wasnt one of his better promos and should be if he would really tried to sell the retirement thing.

Jacksonville was a huge let down. The crowd was hot but this place is way too overdone and they shouldnt have gone back there if it wasnt necessary.

I'm not really hyped for next week.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Going back to Randy’s correction up the page, I don’t get what Red Velvet had to gain by saying she is 22 when she is 29 or was that flubb? It‘s not like Britt is a veteran and ring general.

I was confused who 2.0 were when they mentioned their match upcoming, admittedly not paying close attention to the graphic and then in ring realised they were Ever Rise. Was I meant to know the other guy, was he another released from the PC/NXT?

The Elite stuff did nothing for me, just didn’t really head anywhere and just filled time. Wardlow being the fourth Labour was a damp squib, I was certain it would be Guevara and someone from the inner circle. I guess if leads to another Attitude era rehash, Jericho doing a SCSA and forcing MJF to count when knocked out.

Kamille looked great, and I like the dynamic between her and Hirsh. It still feels weird building up someone else’s title though, I know the forbidden door stuff but hey.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The worst part of the Jericho labor is they announced MJF as special guest ref and I thought oh ok, that could be interesting. Not what I’d hoped for the big final labor but still good… then they announced later in the night he’s just at ringside. Sorry, what? He could do that any week. How is that a stipulation ffs,


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

That tsunami wave that was building has been blocked off by an unmoveable wall. This was a poor show.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

The only good thing I think is they ended the episode strong. Like if you’re only going to have one really strong segment on the show, best make it the main event, and they did.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So much moaning on here. Thought the show was great.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Zapato said:


> Going back to Randy’s correction up the page, I don’t get what Red Velvet had to gain by saying she is 22 when she is 29 or was that flubb? It‘s not like Britt is a veteran and ring general.


I don't think you guys heard what she said. She was referring to her record being 22-4 and how she had 7 straight wins. She never referenced her age


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I don't think you guys heard what she said. She was referring to her record being 22-4 and how she had 7 straight wins. She never referenced her age


yup - she said her record

22-4 with 7 straight wins


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Most likely vitor Belfort


Filthy Tom Lawlor


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423117062675779590


This screenshot looks like its going to lead to something other than wrestling lol.....I didn't watch tonight's show live. I caught the whole show on youtube. Knew from the previews it'd be a nothing show, and other than Black-Cody it was. 

I'm bored to death of Christian. His style of wrestling isn't going to sell in this era. And really, he's always been a weak singles guy. Only time he's entertaining was when he was part of EC doing TLC matches, or being heels before the match. 

And Brit is far more entertaining as a heel. She needs to tweak her character back to where she's running down the crowd. She can easily do the same stuff Rock did when Rock would tell the crowd they don't get to sing along with his catch phrases.

Good to see Hangman ditch dark order. Don Callis not being with the Elite really hurts them. They need him. Kenny's fine on the mic, but Don brings it all together


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Did anyone else notice those height differences?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LongPig666 said:


> Did anyone else notice those height differences?
> 
> View attachment 105740


lol.... everyone did


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Zapato said:


> Going back to Randy’s correction up the page, I don’t get what Red Velvet had to gain by saying she is 22 when she is 29 or was that flubb? It‘s not like Britt is a veteran and ring general.


She said she's 22 - 4 in the win loss records and her loss to Britt was only when she was a rookie there.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good show. They made Black look like such a star. I love Andrade with this aristocrat gimmick and hiring people to shine his shoes. Miro is doing the best work of his career with this redeemer stuff.

I guess the Christian vs. Omega thing at All Out is happening after all like some said. Argh. As filler as it gets. I guess they understand the talk of the town for the next couple of months is going to be Punk and Bryan and they don't want Hangman's big win to be overshadowed. Still, they're playing with fire. These windows close quickly. They really need to work hard to keep Hangman hot and put the belt on him at Full Gear or he's going to be permanently damaged. Good on getting him away from the Dork Order though.

AEW really needs work on how it presents its women's division. Everything feels like such an afterthought.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show. Not as amazing as last few weeks but was pretty good. Jericho Juvi was fine. I was a bit worried during the first half, Juvi seemed really rusty but got better by the end. 

Miro Lee went too long IMO. 

Darby, Mox, Eddie Vs the three young guys was pretty damn good I thought. Loved Darby's new tron video.

Elite backstage promo and in ring segment with Hangman was done to perfection. Loved it but it means Hangman is probably written off for a while now. 

Christian vs Omega seems like AO mainevent. Which I don't mind tbh. Hangman/Omega will happen eventually. This will be a good title defense for Omega, to beat a legend to retain his title. More bragging rights for his absolute bastard of a character. 

I liked how half the DO wanted to make a save and other half wanted to respect Hangman's decision. Whenever Hangman is back, he will go 1 versus the entire Elite. He wanted to say something to the Bucks. The seeds are planted. By the time he's back, there probably will be dissention within Elite. Maybe due to Bucks losing their tag titles and being treated like shit by Kenny Hitler. 

Mainevent was amazing. From Blacks entrance to the Cody's retirement promo. It was done well. I think Cody is also being written off. He will probably return as a heel to face off Punk. It's no coincidence he retired two weeks before him coming in. 

Makes enough space for the new signings.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Hanger is never getting that big win. With all the major talent coming in, they had to put that idea out to pasture.

I love that when they do an episode that hits a better variety and has stars in almost every quarter, so many on here decide it's a step down from weeks previous.

Opening with Jericho vs The Joose was good booking. They are pushing more Latino talent. It was awesome seeing this luchador who has been blacklisted by WWE for over 15 years.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Chavo as Andrade's manager is so good people saying Ric Flair should be paired with Andrade because he's Andrade's father law I don't think that should happen as Chavo is killing it in this role.

When Chavo said to fuego del sol he wanted him to shine Andrade's shoes that had me in stitches 😂😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I missed most of the show. I saw THE JUICE vs Jericho, which as a fan of WCW I squinted and didn’t let the botches bother me too much.

Enjoyed everything about the Elite. Clearly working their way towards the Bucks losing, leaving The Good Brothers and Kenny as lone champions, which will have Kenny shitting on them.

Page was ready to apologize to them, which if you watch BTE, would have been closure for a story that played out where Page and Cutler got drunk, throwing pumpkins out the back of a pickup. He lost his phone with a planned sorry text message that Matt Hardy later found and changed the text to the Bucks.

Just good character stuff.

I didn’t watch Mox/Darby trios match as I got stuck finishing my honey-do list and watching 3 kids while the wife showered, which is fine as I just returned home from 3 weeks’ worth of work and wanted some happy time later lol

Miro match was fun, and I thought the WAY they presented Lee’s offense vs Miro was very logical. I loved this match.

Cody vs Black was an ok match. The post match stuff, I want to be clear, was fucking incredible. I was worked. I legit thought Cody was about to just hang them up in front of Daily’s Place and focus on living out a new dream of trying to be the best booker in the world. I was enjoying it. I ENJOYED it and even felt some pain for the man, proud of what he and the Bucks and Kenny have achieved. It was very well done.

BUT!!!!!

This wouldn’t be a Cody rHHHodes if it didn’t have one or two goddamn moments that do too goddamn much and ruin an otherwise great idea:

1) When he got kicked from the top rope to the table on the floor. That’s it. That’s the match, Cody. End it there with that shocking bump, make that fall meaningful. Sell it as if your shoulder is broke. Sell it as if you’re gonna have to be carted out. 10 count and be done. Simple as that. That was a GREAT spot that you ruined by having to make it back into the ring only to get knocked out for the 3 count.

Either eat the 10 count or don’t do the spot at all. I get that they had to have Cody in the ring did that post match promo, but you have to choose: the table spot or the promo.

That would have been a wonderful spot to save as a finish to something else in the future. Now that spot and 10 count finish is forever ruined, because “well Cody got back up from it”. I’m not even angry about it, because the promo was great. Just trying to show y’all ways where Cody’s try hard attitude really hurts him.

2) Since you’re going to sell this retirement so well, then you absolutely can not have Black come back into the ring to wallop Cody. It completely alerts the fanbase that Cody isn’t gone, and more importantly, that Cody will be getting his goddamn retribution now.

Leave the fans hanging on what Cody meant by leaving one boot in the ring moments after being so cleanly squashed.



I loved the promo work and was totally worked. When he began talking legacies, I genuinely thought he was gonna retire. Then he mentioned everyone laughing at 3 years ago, saying how much he loved the EVPs even if there was some dissension, and I was convinced that he was willing to pull back the curtain to say how much those guys mean to him for giving him a second life in this business on a national stage.

But those above 2 moments take what could have a 10/10 Cody quarter hour and make it a 7. Just stop doing too much, man!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I really think they should have saved the boo hoo leave my boots in the ring promo for Punk’s debut.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

My review:


Straight up forgot the show was on and came late, apparently missed the Juventud match and a Death Triangle promo. My buddy said Penta and Alex were great, and I believe it as they usually are when put together.
6 Man was fine, Stingstraction was cool. It makes sense to have this match as a thanks for the Jacksonville fans IMO.
Interested to see where Hangman is going. I liked the Dank Order respected his choice, but hope to see them together again (though I don't think Page should be their leader). I know people hate em together but "Weird Found Family" is a trope I like too much, I'm sorry but I am a fan of the angle. Also a big fan of Frankie being the Punisher even if he gets his ass kicked for it all the time.
Took a shower during Miro vs Lee Johnson and came back during the end of Christian v Blade. Christian promo was solid as usual, he's good on the mic obviously.
I enjoyed the Leyla and Bunny match as I like both women. It wasn't anything special but I also only had one problem with it, being that I don't think Leyla really gains a thing from being associated with the Best Friends. Would have been more impressive if she won without anyone in her corner.
Malakai Black, solid debut, but man it makes 0 fucking sense that Tony would come out and interview Cody. Shouldn't they have had him backstage looking for Malakai instead? Given that kayfabe destroying (yeah I know) speech it looks like Cody may be genuinely leaving the company after this angle which does make a LOT of room for those they've hired, but tbh despite his selfishness I would still miss Cody a bit since he's such a big part of the show.

It's tough for me to give a true number since I missed half of it, but I do think the last two weeks were a bit more interesting overall even just looking at them on paper. Was a fine episode though, no real complaints besides that I'm hoping Miro gets a longer feud soon, the jobber matches are boring.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm watching the show now. Few random thoughts; Jericho/Juve felt awkward and just a bit weird to me. The rest of the show has kinda felt like filler though i did like the Elite backstage segment, but the Brit Baker/RV segment was great. Everything she touches turns to gold. Might be the MVP of AEW for me.

Still got 50 mins to go though


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

So the Ever Rise nerds get shafted at NXT and debut in Dynamite facing Darby and Mox? Lucky. Honestly Bray and maybe Strowman if he signs will get pushed to the moon quickly if those Ever Rise nerds got their first match on tv with big stars like that. Black and Cody must be continuing their feud, and that is something I'm looking forward to. I really dig Black's purple eye, and this feud and his direction is bound to get really interesting. I'm also really digging Andrade's character work, as much as I liked what he was doing with Zelina as his manager, he's really able to show off a lot more personality and edge with Chavo by his side.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Ever Rise were beginning to be very entertaining on NXT, I wouldn't mind them doing the same thing on AEW.

Also, did Cody REALLY put over someone???


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The more I think about it, the more I think this was their best episode ending yet. They really worked the fans. I sat up and thought, either Black is coming back out or Scherr is about to debut. Then Black returned and blasted Cody again. This is what you do to get viewers to tune in the next week.

What I would have done different: 
-Women's tag match in the first hour with Shida and Conti 🍭
-Shorter TNT title match
-Six man with Team Taz instead of the Dark wrestlers
-Start a new angle with Adam Page vs Archer


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

When Christian said "I am Elite", could that be some sort of tease for a heel turn?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Cody was destroyed in ring, lost cleanly, hinted a retirement afterwards and got killed again by Black and... people a few posts earlier are still talking about how selfish he is? LOL.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Why are people acting like Cody has never put anyone over in AEW before? He's not Triple H.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs. Daniel Garcia next week. Looking forward to that, Garcia is really good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423404970649456647


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TK is really riding Darby hard. Seems like he's on the show every single week. They must have the internal minute by minute numbers that say he's a huge draw, which I think he is one of the more over guys but they got others that are popular that barely wrestle on there like Sammy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Darby vs. Daniel Garcia next week. Looking forward to that, Garcia is really good.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423404970649456647


Why did Tony let them use the name Matt & Jeff like the Hardy's? LOL


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Martyn said:


> Cody was destroyed in ring, lost cleanly, hinted a retirement afterwards and got killed again by Black and... people a few posts earlier are still talking about how selfish he is? LOL.


The rambling promo hinting at retirement was terrible. If Black didn't come out a 2nd time, it would of taken a lot of the gloss about Black's debut because Cody almost made it all about himself despite losing the match...until he got destroyed again.

Personally, they shouldn't give Cody any more mic time. Just let him fade away and be no longer be an on screen talent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did Tony let them use the name Matt & Jeff like the Hardy's? LOL


they most likely chose it themselves

hence the ‘2.0’ tag name

its funny 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

epfou1 said:


> The rambling promo hinting at retirement was terrible. If Black didn't come out a 2nd time, it would of taken a lot of the gloss about Black's debut because Cody almost made it all about himself despite losing the match...until he got destroyed again.
> 
> Personally, they shouldn't give Cody any more mic time. Just let him fade away and be no longer be an on screen talent.


Wait what!!!? A man’s ‘retirement’ speech was about himself!!!?? Surely not.

Lucky Black came back out and nailed him then to take the extra heat back. Almost like they planned it or something.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did Tony let them use the name Matt & Jeff like the Hardy's? LOL


I think it's their real names but don't quote me on that


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

I’ve been slowly trying to get back into AEW,just caught up with this episode.
I loved the Jericho match,I’m probably bias but to me he still puts on a great match.
Black vs Cody was the other highlight,I understand some users dislike for Cody but he really is good at his craft,perfect squash to make Black look legit.
Looking foward to the next few months.
They almost lost me after revolution 😂


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Unityring said:


> I’ve been slowly trying to get back into AEW,just caught up with this episode.
> I loved the Jericho match,I’m probably bias but to me he still puts on a great match.
> Black vs Cody was the other highlight,I understand some users dislike for Cody but he really is good at his craft,perfect squash to make Black look legit.
> Looking foward to the next few months.
> They almost lost me after revolution 😂


If you mean the pyro then that’s a minor reason to give up on them lol, it was a mistake, they consistently put out good shows.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> If you mean the pyro then that’s a minor reason to give up on them lol, it was a mistake, they consistently put out good shows.


Lol nah man,the pyro was funny but as you said a mistake.the matches were really average if I remember correctly .
I think Hangman vs Hardy was one of the better ones 🥴


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Talking about live events in general if this is accurate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can see ALL OUT going ahead, just
NYC Bryanson show ? No chance


----------

